# Fall Grow 2008



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello friendsI Have decided to start a new section in my New Found Venture ..Let me walk you threw  it..First Its My shed out Back12x10 wood construction.
First walk in and you have My Desk  Got when My Father went to be with the Lord. It came from the Rail Road Company in Pennsspell that for me please. .Thanks ..anyway
My Carbon scrubber for flower room  is on it..behind desk is wall with door to grow operation. Also in this Desk room is my Timers  and Flower Ballastwalk In Grow op and there you will find my 4 foot flours I use for seedlings and clonesGo around corner and you find my Veg roomand flower roomI used 2x2 to divide rooms (again)..lol..I use this foil bubble wrap looking stuff for the flower room doorI use Velcro to close it.  Also put black plastic on outside door for no light leak. On the operation room door, has my Calendar to help me

Own soil mix.
Fox Farm Nutes

Veg Room:
2 @ Bathroom fans for exhaustand one for intake for flower and Veg
6 inch intake with inline fan 
2 @ 400 HD..
3.5 feet x 3.0 feet
Temps80-82..(they was last winter) Lights on..and 65-70 off
Humidity30/35
Milar on walls


Flower Room:

1 @ 1000 HPS
4 feet x 5 feet
Temps..7885 lights on and 60-65 off
Milar on walls


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

More pcs


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay I think m ready for Fall...Man I cant wait. But come Sept.. will be mixing my soil..also not sure if I will use the cat liter buckets ( I can fit 11 in my Veg Room.)..or the ones I seen at luch at the Teriaki Resturant they are sguare as well..We will see...any input is always welcome...thanks for StopN in


----------



## OliieTea

sweet... now youve gone and given me ideas.. my husband is going to kill me when I tell him we need to find a new place for everything in my shed... hahahahaha.. looks good


----------



## HMGanja

Ohh yeaa.  Its on now.  I think I would go with the cat-liter buckets since they are more readily available.  Looks like its going to be a great fall!


----------



## honeybear

damn you want hardcore with this grow. your going to need a rake after all that bud you'll be havin!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO*


----------



## Melissa

*pulling up a seat for this one :hubba:
goodluck with everything going perfect eace:*


----------



## KGB30

:bongin: :ccc: :stoned: :bump: Awesome job Bro very Proish you know man. lol


----------



## cool87

sexy  Hope the ladies turn out like your calender


----------



## stoner

looks like you thought this grow out, good job... wish you luck.


----------



## [email protected]

very nice... cant wait to start to finish, stay safe..


----------



## Ettesun

eace:
I felt so guilty when I read your post in my journal... so there you go.  The new photos are up.
They have changed so much in the last couple days, so I'll be taking more tomorrow...  They are amazing little weeds.  :giggle:
Hugs, Ette.

eace:


----------



## benamucc

Wow man...looks like you're going to have quite the "little" garden this fall...stay safe!!


----------



## Flyinghigh

Nice set-up and well planned..


----------



## gcarlin_818

Looks very well planned good Luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

HMGanja said:
			
		

> Ohh yeaa. Its on now. I think I would go with the cat-liter buckets since they are more readily available. Looks like its going to be a great fall!


 
Yes I do like them better..only thing is I only have one cat..only use 1 bucket a month..tried to get her to **** more but no good..i have 5 and am looking around.thaught about posting a local ad for some..I will need 20 to start with..thanks for the input


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

benamucc said:
			
		

> Wow man...looks like you're going to have quite the "little" garden this fall...stay safe!!


 
Hey ben..thanks for stopN in...always nice to see someone that started up with me...How is everything?  I cant wait till september..Im going to try and cross Big Bud with Bubble Gum...so I been spending a lot of time in the Breeding section..Thanks again my friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Ettesun

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey ben..thanks for stopN in...always nice to see someone that started up with me...How is everything?  I cant wait till september..Im going to try and cross Big Bud with Bubble Gum...so I been spending a lot of time in the Breeding section..Thanks again my friend..KEEP M GREEN



:rofl:  You're spending a lot of time where???? 
                                 :rofl:

:bolt:
I'm checking this out!  :giggle:


----------



## kailiwela44

only if i had a grow box as big as your shed then it would be a...shed!

i'll roll it but you can spark it,
kailiwela44


----------



## someguy

quite the electrical spider web. you do it yourself?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Looks Like You Got All Good!!
Very Nice Set-up It Will Exciting Watching Your Grow!!


----------



## smokybear

Looking great so far. Keep us posted on your progress my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

smokybear said:
			
		

> Looking great so far. Keep us posted on your progress my friend. Take care and be safe.


 

Hey smokybear..I was thinking about you the other Day when I was posting your  phase "Take care and be safe"...started by "someguy"...no realy thats his/her name..lol..and Have not seen you in a while ..you all good?...hey ..Take care and be safe my friend..Thanks for stopN in


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

someguy said:
			
		

> quite the electrical spider web. you do it yourself?


 

Lol..yeah I did it my self...its not as bad as these cfl systems I been seeing..lol..its a wonder theres any room for the plants..thanks for stopN in my friend..


----------



## mojosat

I like the calender! Be careful though man, detached structures with heat signatures are dead giveaways. 

Looks awesome though, I thought about using a similar shed, but could not figure out how to keep it cool enough with the HPS and was too paranoid about all the air traffic over my backyard.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

mojosat said:
			
		

> I like the calender! Be careful though man, detached structures with heat signatures are dead giveaways.
> 
> Looks awesome though, I thought about using a similar shed, but could not figure out how to keep it cool enough with the HPS and was too paranoid about all the air traffic over my backyard.


 
Hey mojosat thanks for stopN in and shareing in my GJ...Im not worried about heat sigs..My shed is wraped in anti-leo wrap..lol..just joking..im not worried..and I had issues with heat starting up but I have great intake and exhaust...and I grow dureing the cold time of the year..that helps..I like my little setup and seems to do me well..and the Callander is my Brain..but yeah just another good looking Lady huh?  seems to me that the one thats on the Harvest Monthis always the Sexiest..lol..MayB just me tho.. Thanks again for stopN by..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay friends just wanted to update a little here..I had my friend from Oregon come up and was talking to him about my growing containers and how I wanted to try some square containers in hope of useing every square inch of space i have.  He said use grow Bags..well he knows as well as you friends do  that I did nott know of these bags..he braught me 4 to see how they fit..I like them..they fit just as well as the cat liter containers..My only concern is moveing them from veg 2 flower..also looks like the holes in the bottom get covered and wont drain very well...I may need to had some holes on the side..But i went ahead and ordered 100 of the 3 gallon bags..some insight on these would be great...well need to smoke  thanks again and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## IRISH

whats up bro? every time i see your avatar, i bust up laughing. no disrespect. looks like runbyhemps av's son... ...his old avatar that is.
room is looking Sweet, with a cap S. you have my full undivided attention... havent tried those bags. still trying to find my individual spot in growing. thinking of doing a greenhouse outside for next spring. still in the gathering ,while growing stage. i can tell alot of thought , and hard work is going into this one. i'm getting my seat ready, and will be front row on it. good luck friend. keep it green.:aok: :bump: :bolt: ..


----------



## godspeedsuckah

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> whats up bro? every time i see your avatar, i bust up laughing. no disrespect. looks like runbyhemps av's son... ...his old avatar that is.
> ..



LMAO sorry, but you are right that is friggin hilarious.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> whats up bro? every time i see your avatar, i bust up laughing. no disrespect. looks like runbyhemps av's son... ...his old avatar that is.
> room is looking Sweet, with a cap S. you have my full undivided attention... havent tried those bags. still trying to find my individual spot in growing. thinking of doing a greenhouse outside for next spring. still in the gathering ,while growing stage. i can tell alot of thought , and hard work is going into this one. i'm getting my seat ready, and will be front row on it. good luck friend. keep it green.:aok: :bump: :bolt: ..


 
Hey bangobuzz,  thanks for watching..pull up your seat..have a :bong1: ..I like my Avatar as well..never did see runbyhemps..but I have not been on here for a year yet..it fits me well I think..glad to hear it makes people smile I have been wanting to grow for awhile now but with small ones in the house I needed to find something else..and there it was..My Shed..I have had 3 Great Harvest and cnt wait to start up again....sounds like I will be getting my hands on about 6 diffrent strains of clones come end Aug..we will see..I know I will be doing my Big bud and Bubble gum from seed..well I need to head off to work..Thanks again and enjoy that bong hit my friend ...and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## papabeach1

good luck we all will be here for ya


----------



## Melissa

*hey 4u2 ,,how ya doin???
was thinking of using them bags myself ,,or square pots ,,tell me what you think of them before i decide  ill let you be the tester :giggle: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hey melissa..why am I ginny pig..lol..I like them so far..i just not sure how well they will be to move them when its time to flower..I have plenty of 3 gallon..I can fit 15 in Veg room as you can see..I also have my asculating fan, walls are milar..and I used spray addhesive on the 1/4 inch wood front that sits on milk crates...under the milk crates is where the fresh air intake is for both VEG and FLOWER.  The wood front is held there with velcro. ( of course)  and 2 @ 400 HD. that can be lowered within inches of bags..when all closed up my grow are is 3x3.5x7..also have [email protected] bathroom fans in veg to help with exhaust..and another that brings air in on the Ballasts...all we need now is cooler weather and I will drop my beans..Thanks for stopN in  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## KGB30

Sweet setup & grow bags. What beans are you going to drop?   Hay little buddy where is my fish you where going to ketch.  I'm telling mom on you .lol


----------



## BuddyLuv

How stable are they? tippsy toppy or not.


----------



## thebest

Nice set up, good luck and good smoke!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Sweet setup & grow bags. What beans are you going to drop? Hay little buddy where is my fish you where going to ketch. I'm telling mom on you .lol


 
I plan to do 5 @ bubble gum  and 5 @ Big Bud..plus some new clones should get them sept..as far as fish..sorry I catch and release..but I could tell you some fish stories...but it would be just that..lol..

oh...go ahead and tell mom,  she likes me BEST!!! 

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> How stable are they? tippsy toppy or not.


 

They seem to be stable..I may need to add additional drain holes tho..we will see...thanks for stopN in my shed my friend..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looks like a promising grow area! I'm liking the set-up.  I hope you don't get many fly-overs in your area. But you're probably safe anyways. Happy future growing in there!


----------



## Melissa

*im liking the look of them bags i might just go and get some ill be able to fit a lot more than i can at the minute 

and your inbox is full again :hubba:*


----------



## KGB30

Mom loves more whats you talking about. lol .  Yep no fish only stories.   I can not wait to see your grow it's going to be awesome little buddy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Looks like a promising grow area! I'm liking the set-up. I hope you don't get many fly-overs in your area. But you're probably safe anyways. Happy future growing in there!


 
thanks for stopN in MeNtAl..Im not worried with my little setup...time will tell ..KEEP M GREEN  my friend


----------



## DomsChron

Nice setup man happy to see more from you man! BTW one wouldn't call that a little setup unless pounds and pounds is a regular for them LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hello friends..I started to make my Male chamber for when i breed my plants..heres what I have so far..and as always all comments welcome...


This is a 3 foot wide 2 and 1/2 feet deep and 4 feet high..=7.5 sq feet x 3000 lumes=22500 needed...made from the 1/2 inch plywood signs no longer needed at work..lol..


I found these single socket easy  install and some double "Y" sockets...I will Have 6 to start and can easy add more..I will be useing the 40..and 42 watt CFLs...they are $10 at home Depot and will buy a couple every time I go..it will have 12 @ 2600 lumes..=31200

Intake will be a 6 inch duct at bottom..and  a 50cmf bathroom fan at top for exhaust..I just got started and have some time and will post pics as we go..also milar on walls

Remember this is for a male and I am after bare Minimum conditions..Just worried about the cold..we will see huh?..here we go haveing fun again..

I am hoping to fit 2 good Males in here..thanks for stopn In


----------



## KGB30

Looking good can not wait to see the end result.


----------



## kailiwela44

Regarding your male chamber dimensions.  In your opinion, would that size be ideal for a flowering chamber???  I'm planning on using 150W HPS.  I apologize using your thread for my personal ambitions.:hitchair: 

Lots of aloha,
kailiwela44


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

kailiwela44 said:
			
		

> Regarding your male chamber dimensions. In your opinion, would that size be ideal for a flowering chamber??? I'm planning on using 150W HPS. I apologize using your thread for my personal ambitions.:hitchair:
> 
> Lots of aloha,
> kailiwela44


 

Hey Kaili..any time you want to stop in and ask questions please do so...i think this will be a good box for veg and flower..Im not sure as far as the lights go..I should have gone with a small HPS like your saying...and i still may..Im running 12 @ 42 watts..i may be useing more power with these cfl bulbs then say a 400 watt...im not sure how much lumes the 150 HPS puts out..There are a lot of small grow boxes out there that do well..I am after a box to collect pollen...this Box is on the outside of the shed and when I open the Male chamber I will not enter flower room that day. This was easy to build and took MayB 12 hours total time...I still plan to pun perlite on the ground, about 3 inches..any way need to upload some pics..thanks again for stopN in my friend.  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay friends..here it is..still need to get more cfls...and some fine tuneing..I plan to do a test run to check temps and what not...then it will be time to wait..mayB with this male chamber I wont get any.. ..I used Milar on ceiling as well as door and walls..I dont plan on useing a fan in there..after all it a Male, and will be lucky its ALIVE ...this will be fun..cant wait


----------



## canibanol cannonball

amazing - ill bet the herb looks even better.


----------



## KGB30

looking good.


----------



## Melissa

*excellent job 4u2smoke fancy nipping over the pond to constuct me a few rooms like that :hubba:*


----------



## benamucc

wow man, this "little" set up is looking awesome!  going to be a busy guy this winter eh?

your velcro clousure system has given me a few ideas.  also those bathfans... always a work in progress...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Well Test ran the Male chamber and temps stayed they same inside as out..67..thats withthe exhaust on when lights on...I disconected the exhaust and temps raised to ..108...in 2 hrs.  this was during the morning and not winter temps..I will conect a seperate timer to exhaust to come on every 15 min for 5 min..and will play around with it..to match flower room..Pics on the next update..thanks 4 reading


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

benamucc said:
			
		

> wow man, this "little" set up is looking awesome! going to be a busy guy this winter eh?
> 
> your velcro clousure system has given me a few ideas. also those bathfans... always a work in progress...


 
Thanks again 4 stopN in ben..here hold this :bong1:   while you read.


I hope to be busy this winter..I should be getting the clones by the end of the month...Im glad to hear you see something in my grow that you can use in yours..the velcro door I seen on a video on utube..the bath fans well I had a couple of them left from a remodel I did a while back..this is the smallest one and the motor is replaceable @ $8..another month and I will be starting to germ my beans...My lady outside is getting huge :holysheep:  i dont know if I will be able to move her when people start o come over to look at Pumkin..if it would dry out completly I may be able to lift her..its been raining hear a lot..well need to go grind some up for the day..stop by again ben..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay hooked up exhaust fan to its own timer..the temps here in the morning are in the mid 50's...Im hopeing with the winter temps that I will be able to keep a steady temp say around 80-82  I will be happy..I dont want my temps up and down..but then mayB it wont matter..after all its a MALE and if he wants to get lucky then he better be tough..right?..I have 8 cfl's in there now at 2700 lumes each=21000 lumes..I know thats a bit low but can add 4 more if needed.. ..put some weather strip on the door to help with light leeaks..( wouldn't want Him to hermie on me)..lol..just kiddN  so as people wont be able to see light comeing from back of shed.

I think Im ready..what do you think?...am I missing something?  thanks for all the input..


420


----------



## KGB30

Sweet build 4U2smOke..


----------



## Melissa

*it certainly looks like you have got everything covered :48:
very nice bit of cabinet making eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hey melissa...thanks for stopN in...congrats again on the MVP..you are so awesome...just wanted to add to your signiture..

" if you have a leg in Yesturday...and a leg in tomarrow....then your pissin on TODAY"....LIVE 4 the NOW...after all it is the PRESENT..that has yet to be unwrapped..

I hope to get the temps in order when the time comes...the timmer I have is a 15 min intervals..and it draws the heat out in minutes..lol..I will find a timer that can do say a minute every 15..and try that..another 30 days and I will be droppin beans..cant wait...well better get my bong clean

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Melissa

*hey 4u2smoke your such a sweetie :heart:
like the take on my signature :48:
what beans are you gonna be dropping ?
did the bong taste better now youve cleaned it ? :hubba: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey melissa....yeah the Bong does taste better..but would be better if i had someone like you to share it with..lol..I will be doing..Big Budd..and Bubblegum..5 of each...plus what ever new strain clones my friend brings..cant wait..I take the kids camping at end of Aug before they return to school..I will be leaving on the 28th and comeing back Sept 4...at that time I will be germinating my beans and fireing up the shed...thanks for stopping in Girl and you are allways welcome in my shed...

smoke 420


----------



## Melissa

*great minds think a like im doing the same lol camping i mean :giggle:

hope i get the weather tho :hairpull:

nice choice of beans all ready looking forward to the pics :48:*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

very very nice setup....looks like you put your work in i'm expanding with my next grow too. can't wait to have a setup similar to yours


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay not much to post..just wanted to adddthat test ran the "Male Chamber" after some modification with exhaust...I put some tape over the grill cover on the exhaust fan, as well as the lower grill....I was able to keep my temps at 78...thats with the temps at 56 outside...I know it will be diffrent in the winter and feel I will be able to get the temps corrected at that time...I know I wont need to run this for 8 weeks...just long enough to get the pollen then He will be buried...well this is all I have for now...


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## slowmo77

i like the looks of that male chamber. looks like you got it under control.. the only thing i would have done was mounted my lights on the top. with those light being mounted to the side it will be a job tryin to keep the males limbs out of those unless you can move the lights as needed. besides that it looks like my flower box with mylar instead of white paint.. as for temps i think your lights will keep your temps up durin the cold winter.. try running the lights at night while the temps are real low

is this small box in the same room with your other plants?


----------



## tn_toker420

Hey 4u2, this is my first time stoppin' in on your grow...And at the moment, i'm actually just speechless...That's just such a great grow room, i'll have to check w/ you if i ever decide to go indoors...From the sound of it tho, i'm gonna love watching this grow...I've not seen too many Bubblegum grows, and Big Bud never gets old imo...Can't wait to see what clones ya end up w/ ...


----------



## puffnstuff

in the winter you can just stick a small thermostaticly controled heater in there. In my micro cabinet I had one for last winter, the box was out in my un-heated pole barn. I could hear the heater come on every 15 minutes or so for 1 minute and it worked great. It never would come on when the lights were running, just when they shut off and temps dropped. it got down in the teens a few times and the box stayed warm. The heater has 4 or 5 temp settings with a fan, can't remember were it is or I would tell you the brand.
puff

edit: I had it set at 65, the only problem I had was when the power would go off or have a power burp, then the heater would shut off and not come back on automatically. I had to remember to reset it whenever we had power problems. I will have to find  a bigger one this winter for my room.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I was able to go into shed today and modify HPS..I hope to spred lite out more by flexing the reflector out a bit....and get Flower  room ready for Grow..

Temps in there are in the 90...as you can see...I do run lights at night and will be okay..I hope:angrywife: ...May even add another 250cfm exhaust in ther..just picked up at Garbage sale down the street in the other town...looked like a bust of a Rental and Owners selling off stuff...also picked up a roll of milar...FREE..lol..ohwell I can Ramble for hours...Cant wait for Sept ..only Lady in there now is on the Callander..and she aint that Hot..IMO..


Thanks 4 stopN In my shed


----------



## [email protected]

man you got one of the most pro looking grow setups on the site. it looks like a lab, haha you should call 4u2smokes laboratory.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hey 4u2, this is my first time stoppin' in on your grow...And at the moment, i'm actually just speechless...That's just such a great grow room, i'll have to check w/ you if i ever decide to go indoors...From the sound of it tho, i'm gonna love watching this grow...I've not seen too many Bubblegum grows, and Big Bud never gets old imo...Can't wait to see what clones ya end up w/ ...


 
thanks for stopN in Toker..and for all the Kind words..please..pull up what ever makes you comfy and enjoy...Its going to be a Great Winter ..I chose the Bubble gum on acount of the aroma and flavor..( now Im not saYn mine will be as good as the stuff I closed my bank account for..)  but if its close:hubba: ..and for big Budd..cause of its yield...and i want to try a cross..I also have NL..WW...ice...and a few others on the way. that will go into crisper  with others..until called upon ..Thanks again my friend and enjoy...



Take care and be Safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i like the looks of that male chamber. looks like you got it under control.. the only thing i would have done was mounted my lights on the top. with those light being mounted to the side it will be a job tryin to keep the males limbs out of those unless you can move the lights as needed. besides that it looks like my flower box with mylar instead of white paint.. as for temps i think your lights will keep your temps up durin the cold winter.. try running the lights at night while the temps are real low
> 
> is this small box in the same room with your other plants?


 

Hey slowmo...thanks for stoping in my shed...pull up a seat and help me when the time come to put Male in Chamber..I will add some more sockets in the ceiling, good call..it is easy and only like $8 to install _ ( Bulb Not included).._lol..and i can put the bulbs where i want,  that does not interfear with plant..you rock Man...and Yes of course we run lights at Night time when its much cooler...Man i am so ready...My "Male Chamber" is outside on back of shed.. and is only for Male plants and will not go in Shed the day I open The box...I will be hopeing for a Male of each..lol..This gets better and better yet... 


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> in the winter you can just stick a small thermostaticly controled heater in there. In my micro cabinet I had one for last winter, the box was out in my un-heated pole barn. I could hear the heater come on every 15 minutes or so for 1 minute and it worked great. It never would come on when the lights were running, just when they shut off and temps dropped. it got down in the teens a few times and the box stayed warm. The heater has 4 or 5 temp settings with a fan, can't remember were it is or I would tell you the brand.
> puff
> 
> edit: I had it set at 65, the only problem I had was when the power would go off or have a power burp, then the heater would shut off and not come back on automatically. I had to remember to reset it whenever we had power problems. I will have to find a bigger one this winter for my room.


 

hey puff thanks for stoping in...I am not woried about the cold in winter when males apear..they are males and only stay alive long enough to  get pollen...doesnt get below 38 here in winter..I do Have a heater in shed that helps when needed..but have yet to use it...If i did not Have Younge ones at home I would heat My house in winter...Save lots of $$$$...but The shed was available and i ran with it...and Here I am 


Take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

[email protected] said:
			
		

> man you got one of the most pro looking grow setups on the site. it looks like a lab, haha you should call 4u2smokes laboratory.


 

thank you very much for the compliment...trust me it did not start this way....lots of reading and reading and reading...then setup and kill most of the learner beans..lol...and more reading and a lot of help here..and some modifing here and ther as I went threw the first grow...then more reading along the way to 3 great harvest..I wish it was a labratory...i am still working on the ART of cloneing...I hope to be a higher ratio on them this winter...thanks again and stop by anytime...a fresh Bong hit awaits you 




Take Care  and Be Safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  here the deal...friend said clones may be ready By weekend...yeah...not sure strain but I know for sure DEADLINE69..heres the last of the DL66..I put ouside as most know from last season..shes been a lot  of fun..anyway caught some nice shots today..thaught I would share them with you..


----------



## KGB30

Hey buddy where are the Tomato MJ at?... Sweet ladies.. Looks like ya have Houhefner setup going.lol


----------



## Dankerz

HOLY JUNGLE BATMAN. keep it green!


----------



## Melissa

*nice buds starting on that beauty :48: and i love that cute ladybird on pic 7eace:

*


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot

you are a professional grower there buddy  nice setup


----------



## time4tokin20s

Nice grow,We have that same girly calander at work!Last month was the sexy blonde,lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello friends..heres my update..my ladie is forming nice..we are heading into the rain season and am worried about my Girl..I was able to cover the top of the containers to keep water from getting in there..we had a few days of dry nice weather and did a feeding with flower nutes this morning and did not want it to get flushed out..My concern is the budds later say end sept..the weight from budds and then all the water from rain..well shes been strong so far..I thaught about moving her to a more covered area but she would not get the light she gets here..I may have too If things get scary..I will be on vacation until the first part of  September..and when i return ..the kids go back to school and I fire up the shed and start germinating beans :hubba: ..Hope everyone has a great week


take care and be safe


----------



## Melissa

*:holysheep: now that is 1 sexy ladie ,,,:48:*


----------



## annscrib

thats is for sure a beautiful plant,,,,,,hope you have a wonderful and safe vacation


----------



## someguy

oh dang, lookin real good


----------



## KGB30

Awesome grow buddy


----------



## KGB30

OMG no pictures I guess I'll look some where else.lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay friends here we grow again  Just picked up a nice variety of clones 14 in all&#8230;
The only one I&#8217;m familiar with is Red Dragon&#8230;.the rest are new research 4me 2do.

1 @ SD90  (someday)
3 @ Frosting
2 @ MB87 (malibu Blue)
5 @ Red Dragon      High producer&#8230;first Harvest
3 @ Risen Ape          High producer I was told and quick finish 6-7 weeks

He said, he thinks  I will still lose a few of these clones&#8230;But we will see in a week or two..(and as usual my supplier gets 1/3 of Harvest&#8230;Not a Bad trade off I think&#8230

They are now in my Veg room&#8230;where they will Veg  until my Bubble Gum and Big Bud is ready for the HID.  I figure a bout 3-4 weeks&#8230;at which time  I will clone as many of the above clones as I can&#8230;why ?  you ask&#8230;well I suck at cloning and figure if I was to take say 50 clones.. I should get 12&#8230;The Red Dragon if you remember I could not get it to clone my first go&#8230;well I&#8217;m going for round 2 with that strain ..lol. .it was some good smoke. and still have a few jars left of it.  Thanks for stopping in my shed out Back


----------



## tn_toker420

Nice Variety 4u2 ...I can't wait to see an update on your BG and BB ...I'd say that's gonna be a very nice harvst for ya  ...If ya get the chance throw up an update of your outdoor ladies , i'd like to see how mine's doin' compared to some good genetics...Do you know what strain or etc it is outdoors??? Thanks for the update, keep 'em comin'  ...thanks for visiting my journal


----------



## KGB30

Sexy plants friend!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Nice Variety 4u2 ...I can't wait to see an update on your BG and BB ...I'd say that's gonna be a very nice harvst for ya  ...If ya get the chance throw up an update of your outdoor ladies , i'd like to see how mine's doin' compared to some good genetics...Do you know what strain or etc it is outdoors??? Thanks for the update, keep 'em comin'  ...thanks for visiting my journal


 

tn_toker420...thanks temps this afternoon are in the low 90...I put my window ac unit..and will be watching them very close...I hope to bring the temps down..also turned on he flower room vortex exhaust and left door open tp draw some heat out..Yeah the ladie I have outside is "DeadLine"..I was supose to get some more of that strain but did not see the lables...I do have the ? ones I will need to ask my friend about...its a nice smoke...But I do have about 10 jars of the "DEADLINE" in storage..and hope to add some more to my collection:hubba: ..and I will be updateing this but only with whats in my shed...the Ladie outside I will finish her in the thread  " new grower need addvice"..in my signiture..and updated yesturday check her out man...after Harvest of her then That part of my signiture will be removed and closed..so I can focus on the Fall grow..stick around my friend this looks to be a fun winter 


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Sexy plants friend!!!


 
i post some pics 4U..and thats all you can say?. ..lol..thanks for stopN my friend




KEEP M GREEN


----------



## KGB30

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> i post some pics 4U..and thats all you can say?. ..lol..thanks for stopN my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP M GREEN


 

"Okay friends here we grow again  Just picked up a nice variety of clones 13 in all
The only one Im familiar with is Red Dragon.the rest are new research 4me 2do."


Ok where did you state KGB30 hear are your pictures of the ladies? 

Look familiar friend?


----------



## Melissa

*:woohoo: your rooms been fired up ,,,at last  
carnt wait to see these babies grow :48:*


----------



## FourTwenty

nice set up good luck with the grow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

melissa said:
			
		

> *:woohoo: your rooms been fired up ,,,at last  *
> *carnt wait to see these babies grow :48:*


 

Hey my Little UK Girl...:heart: .why do you stop in my shed when others are here..lol..the lights go out at 9:00:hubba: ..come back alone..Just playN ..yeah I am so excited..and am waiting for the BB and BG to break soil..I got 5for5 on both strains.:yay: ..lets see how many want to come out and play:banana: ...Thanks for stoping in girl..and your ladies are looking just as Great as you 


Thanks FourTwenty...Im still working on it..lol



420


----------



## Melissa

*



			why do you stop in my shed when others are here..lol..the lights go out at 9:00 ..come back alone..Just playN
		
Click to expand...


ill be there at 9.15 :giggle:

has someone been buying suppies to make there shed even better?

have a great weekend 4u :48:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

melissa said:
			
		

> *ill be there at 9.15 :giggle:*
> 
> *has someone been buying suppies to make there shed even better?*
> 
> *have a great weekend 4u :48:*


 

yup..:lama: well I was givin them clones and do not want to lose them...I am always looking to improve upon my grows..my temps are back to a suitable temp holding steady at 82 lights on..and 72-74 lights off..:woohoo: .have yet to seee any new growth yet but think its due to the high temps they started in for 2 days..:hitchair: .lets see what they look like in a week..I will give them a shot of BIG Bloom when their Morning comes at 3pm..:aok: .nothing poking out on my BB & BG yet..so i will keep:watchplant: .thanks for stopping in melissa..you have a great weekend too


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Everything looks GREAT.
I am moving my grow area to my shed looks like you got it gone on with yours.
I have already started building mine a few days ago. I have a 12 X 12 I will be using 4 X 8 for the grow area, I need some room for junk.
Thanks for sharing your pictures gave me some great ideas from looking @ yours


----------



## KGB30

Awesome friend!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> Everything looks GREAT.
> I am moving my grow area to my shed looks like you got it gone on with yours.
> I have already started building mine a few days ago. I have a 12 X 12 I will be using 4 X 8 for the grow area, I need some room for junk.
> Thanks for sharing your pictures gave me some great ideas from looking @ yours


 

hey GrandDaddy....thanks for stopN in my shed...I have small ones here at home so I thought why not my shed out back...like you I had lots of junk...I solved that with a Garage sale..lol..Glad to hear my pics give people ideas for their grow..I am still in the makeing as melissa has said..i think like all hobbies you want to make them better and better..as you go...or 4us "grow"..do you plan on seperate rooms in the 4x8?  I will look for your grow journal...Thanks again for checkin in..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello friends..its update time...well I have had ZERO luck on the Bubblegum and big bud.. .first ten beans popped and put into soil..but did not sprout..then second batch has been in soil now for 3 days...we will wait and see....the bad news is I dont have any more of these beans...I will have to go withsomething else..and Im so looking forward to bubblegum/bigbud...on a good note the clones all have new growth on them...I went to look at the mothers of the clones..my Buddy has 10 plants out in his yard planted in the ground...most over 7 feet tall..He would not allow me to take pics of them. I was suprized he let me see them..lol..anyway not much going on here Kids back in school and that it self takes  a bit of time..Just watching them grow..the clones will go 4-6 weeks then I will clone them...thanks to all that has been fallowing along...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Dankerz

man oh man are those little ladiez looking good already all nice and uniform.
heres sum mojo for your seeds.. hope they pop.
your going to let them clones go 4-5 weeks then take clones and put them in flower.? those are going to be HUGE..the norm for me is 10-20days veg than 12/12..4-6weeks than 12/12 you will have nothing short of a jungle


----------



## Melissa

*looking good 4u ,,,:aok: your shed is so :cool2:


how many are you planning on flowering at any one time ? 
sending good vibes to your lazy beans :guitar: grow beans grow

lets hope they pop  



*


----------



## Thorn

lookin great bro!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Dankerz said:
			
		

> man oh man are those little ladiez looking good already all nice and uniform.
> heres sum mojo for your seeds.. hope they pop.
> your going to let them clones go 4-5 weeks then take clones and put them in flower.? those are going to be HUGE..the norm for me is 10-20days veg than 12/12..4-6weeks than 12/12 you will have nothing short of a jungle


 
Hey Dankerz...thanks for stopping in my shed...Yeah I am planning to veg these clones for 4-6 weeks..I thought that the new beans would be ready for the veg room, at that time I would start clones and put these in flower. I will give them seeds a few more days...I hope they get huge..I like to pack them in there...I was only thinking of doing 9 plants at a time..But my Buddy gave me 14 clones. and they all fit in there..just dont know if Im crowding them.  I will see i supose...anyway thanks for stopping in..and if I can my Ladies to look as half as good as yours I will be happy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

melissa said:
			
		

> *looking good 4u ,,,:aok: your shed is so :cool2:*
> 
> 
> *how many are you planning on flowering at any one time ? *
> *sending good vibes to your lazy beans :guitar: grow beans grow*
> 
> *lets hope they pop  *


 
Thanks for the vibes melissa..I need them..I had planned to grow 9 plants at a time..but there is 14 in there now..I may kill off the slow growers if I have too..I think I have the room for them in flower..its 4x6x8...we will see...Thanks for stopping in my shed Girl


----------



## risktaker27

nice set up 4U2  i like what i see good luck on your Grow be safe


----------



## Killertea08

HEY MAN! nice grow Ive always thought of using a shed for a grow op.  Keep up the good work man.  Here man on me have a :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay friends..looks like we will be growing something diffrent..I was hopeing to grow Big bud and Bubblegum..but could not get any to sprout..so with the help of a very special friend we have decided to grow "White Widow...and  Northern Light "  will keep you updated on the progress..as for the clones i have..I had to tie the " Frosting" down to try and maintain the canopy...However the " Risen Ape " is a Low grower..those of you that like the small growing plants. I seen the Mother plant and she was in the Earth..and was only 2.5 feet tall...these will be interesting to watch..may have to stack them on milk crates when time to flower..lol..well thanks for stopning in..


----------



## Melissa

*wow 4u2 they are growing fast ,,,its only been aweek ,,:watchplant:
allways a plesure looking in your shed ,,,looking superb :aok:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

melissa said:
			
		

> *wow 4u2 they are growing fast ,,,its only been aweek ,,:watchplant:*
> *allways a plesure looking in your shed ,,,looking superb :aok:*


 
thanks for allways checking in my Little UK girl...well they are growing very fast...Im glad i decided to weekly updates it does show the growth a lot better..all tho they seem to grow every 18 hrs..lol..and who would have thought that all 14 clones are going strong..lol..cant seem to get beans to sprout...but have lots of plants....cant wait to start cloning...not going to mess with the red dragon this time....i have 5 plants of it and had a hard time with it last season...anyway Hope these Lazy beans decide to pop up soon..anyway thanks for stopping in

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Waspfire

Here is some mojo for those great looking clones


----------



## TURKEYNECK

lookin good mang! subscribed...


----------



## FourTwenty

nice


----------



## benamucc

hey 4u2!!  been a while my friend, hope you're having a great close to the summer?! good to see things are good in your GR too!!  I've finally come to my senses and got some hot girl/girl action in my flower box.  Stop by the new thread and check em out...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

well another week down..heres the news..I have 4 of 5 white widow sprouted..will take photos next week of them..Im hopeing the Northern lights sprout..and the clones are doing well just watching them grow..right now they are only beeing watered one time a week but sure to change here soon..I am Likeing the bushy plant that " Risen Ape" is producing very low profile..and the " Someday" is one that I have smoked in the past...I only have one of these so this is sure to be cloned...Im thinking another 3-4 weeks then clone..and throw these into flower room..I will have clones ready for chamber..and sprouts  (hopefully) ready for Veg room..we will see..Thanks for stopping..

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

benamucc said:
			
		

> hey 4u2!! been a while my friend, hope you're having a great close to the summer?! good to see things are good in your GR too!! I've finally come to my senses and got some hot girl/girl action in my flower box. Stop by the new thread and check em out...


 
Hey benamucc..thanks 4 stopping by..it has been a while..how you been..I did check out your grow..looking great my friend...you have got some nice budds comeing..hope you have a Great winter and stop by anytime..until then Take care and be safe my friend



KEEP M GREEN


----------



## time4tokin20s

Lookin' good


----------



## KGB30

Awesome grow friend!!!


----------



## kailiwela44

another 1 up and running.  Auryte (alright)!  Green mojo for these babies!

kailiwela44


----------



## KGB30

Sexy plants friend!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey kgb30...thanks for stoping in..and leaving the kind words


----------



## Melissa

*congrats on the ww sprouting and news on the nl ? clones are looking good ,,:48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u


----------



## Melissa

*sheds looking very spick and span 4u2 ,,you have been busy,, :hubba:
clones are looking really lush 
great job on the clean up and clones :aok: *


----------



## KGB30

Sweet grow friend!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Melissa said:
			
		

> *congrats on the ww sprouting and news on the nl ? clones are looking good ,,:48:*


 

hey Melissa  thanks for stopping in ..well i have 4 white widow  and zero on the NL..no more am i trying these new germ ways..lol..i have better luck just sticking bean in dirt..so what I have is 4 white widow...I plan to use a male to cross with some of my clones..wish me luck my Littlke UK Girl


----------



## Melissa

*goodluck 4u heres some green mojo   for 3 girls and 1 boy :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Happy friday my friends...this is the time i like the best..the shed is at full power Captain ...took a few clones...lol...and shoved the Ladies into flower..im keepeing an eye on them tonight ..I have the 1000HPS at 17 inches at start...put my white widow in 3 gal grow bags and put them into Veg  its been a busy last two days..and looking to be busy the rest of the winter,,lol,,thanks for stopping in..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke




----------



## 4u2sm0ke




----------



## godspeedsuckah

A work of art, very nice job.


----------



## sliderz

awsome set up love it and nice pics to and lots of em . plus good healthy plants .


----------



## daf

u have ur room looking great, the trees look happy


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

they are all looking so green and lush!

I love it! you inspire me!

thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

sliderz said:
			
		

> awsome set up love it and nice pics to and lots of em . plus good healthy plants .


 

Hey sliderz..why you say nice plant?..these are crap..lol..just playing my friend..lol.Thanks for stoping by my shed..and leaving the kind words...yeah I love to post pics.  and a lot huh?  the more the better...its the best way i know how to explain my grow...sometimes an update just needs to be that..lol..Your white widow is looking great...Im glad you put it in your signiture..you will see an invrease in visitors,  you watch..because now people will check you out after you leave a thread..Good luck 2U..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> they are all looking so green and lush!
> 
> I love it! you inspire me!
> 
> thanks for sharing with us!


 

Hello my friend thanks for stopping in and leaving the kind words...have a great Day  and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

daf said:
			
		

> u have ur room looking great, the trees look happy


 

hey thanks daf...have you got a grow on?...and if so KEEP M GREEN


----------



## time4tokin20s

Awesome set-up.I can't wait to get out of my current house so I can make a room and burn the old grow box once and for all.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

you dont need a house...just a shed..lol


----------



## Ettesun

:lama:
I could learn all about it by just looking at your photos!
Hey, I really like the cloning set up...  very neat and clean.  You give me inspiration!  
I especially like the magic yellow mushroom!  I had some too, but mine were brown... what's up with that????  NOT fair, I want yellow ones!
Take care Buddy.  I'll have updates at my little farm journal soon.  LOL.
:rofl:

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: ette...how you been?  thanks for stopping in my shed..you must use organic soil as well to get mushrooms..:rofl: ..not sure why is yellow  may have something to do with the fox farm nutes?..IDK  i just thaught it was cool.:dancing: .and I was wondering if any one would notice...Im glad someone takes the time to look at the photos  they do speak more then words.. huh?..i like to add wierd thinks in the pics sometimes just to see if someone catches it...your good..Ill be sure to stop in your garden.:bolt: .thanks for the possative words..take care and be safe.:aok: .and as allways my friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## tcbud

I agree with all of the above about how sweet  your "shed" looks.  And of course the plants too!


----------



## DomsChron

Same with tc bud wow! LOL!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

more 4u


----------



## Rigby

That really is awesome, keep it up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great mang. :aok: GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great mang. :aok: GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO*


 

Thanks TBG...I was waiting for you to stop in and spread some of that Green mojo in my shed..my " Green Giant sure could use some..lol..thanks again..Have a wonderful Sunday my friend


----------



## benamucc

is that some kind of bubble cloner?  I'm going to pull some in about 4 weeks, and i only had 1 out of 3 succeed last time with powder hormone, and jiffy plugs.  looking into building a bubble one


----------



## NorCalHal

I love your set up smoke! It is allways nice to see a flower room FULL!. Great canopy and they look super healthy.

Your veggin' pics shows you have the touch man. Happy plants.

And another great thing, it's cool to see a man prepared. You got the clones started ready for the next round! Nice job man.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

benamucc said:
			
		

> is that some kind of bubble cloner? I'm going to pull some in about 4 weeks, and i only had 1 out of 3 succeed last time with powder hormone, and jiffy plugs. looking into building a bubble one


 
Hey ben...thats a proto type i thaught up ..it has 100% perlite in a 40 plant container with one cut out for adding and removeing water..and the 1/4 in air tube for air stone..i do all sorts of cloneing techs..just tryn to find what works for me..I like that i can take 39 clones and work for the best 12 to hit veg...I plan on moveing the rooted clones into soil this weekend and am sure to lose some more..but feel by next weekend  ill be haveing some tough decisions to make..but i leave it up to them to decide who lives and who dies..lol..its a taugh shed to be in..lol..Massproduccer has a great bubble cloner and works well  I have one..I even made a single bubble cloner  for when I just need to top a plant..it worked as well..i find that some strains are tougher to clone then others..I have a Red Dragon  again this year  I dont think I got a clone..not a one..and then  "Frosting"  looks like 100%..go figure..anyway  need to smoke my bong now..your grow is awesome my friend..Be good..if you cant be good...then be good at it..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I love your set up smoke! It is allways nice to see a flower room FULL!. Great canopy and they look super healthy.
> 
> Your veggin' pics shows you have the touch man. Happy plants.
> 
> And another great thing, it's cool to see a man prepared. You got the clones started ready for the next round! Nice job man.


 
hey NorCalHal..thanks for stopping in my shed and saying those kind words..it sure is nice to have a full flower room..i dont grow in summer due to I grow enough dureing wintertime..also hard to beat heat..I use Lst in Veg to maintain canopy before sending into flower..now some have stretched faster then others  but I have 4 strains in there..also hard to ballance nutes  some like more then others..its fun haveing a veriaty  but not easy..Im supprized i have not lost one due to something..lol.. I hope i am not rushing tho my friend..i do have my white widow in veg for two weeks now..and my two Mothers..  Frosting  and Someday..are ready with more clones..this looks to be a great Winter..i have problems im sure most would like to have..it will be close on the flower room ready for the new clones..we will see..Im sure haveing fun tho.. ..Thanks again..take care and be safe my friend..


----------



## benamucc

lmao...good to talk to you again!!  all this talk of topping, and bubble cloners, and what strains clone...oh, how quick the year goes, and how much learning can be achieved!!  can you possibly believe that i still haven't tasted my own smoke yet?! :rofl:  all the poor little things i fried to death in one way or another... :rofl:  

anyone who hasn't checked out 4u2's first grow...it'll show how much you can learn on this site, but don't look at mine...it'll make me look like i rode the short bus!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

well ben  happy Saturday 2U...maybe thats what your problem is...you see   i road the short bus..:giggle: ..and thanks for the kind words..if anyone has PATIENTS  its you my friend..:watchplant: .you have been knocked down so many times  and still got back up  dusted yer self  off   and tryied again...you just havent quit..i applaud that.:clap: .and from the looks of your grow..it wont be long you will smoke your own..and its going to be great...Dont be a stranger..come by anytime...fresh bongs await..:bong: .take care and be safe..and try and KEEP M GREEN  will ya..:lama: 


see ya around..


----------



## canibanol cannonball

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> " Green Giant sure could use some..lol..thanks again..Have a wonderful Sunday my friend


GROWJO MOJO
how bout a GG update,
your plants look great, thx for the pics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> GROWJO MOJO
> how bout a GG update,
> your plants look great, thx for the pics


 

Just finished my friend.. 


Now the shed..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

transferred the clones into soil  looks like its R ed dragon 2  me 0..lol..i did not get one to root..but did on others..i did find that the ones that was under the air stone did a lot better..something to that I see..maybe a deeper water pan and larger airstone..ant ideas are welcome..some times a new set of idease is whats needed  thanks 4 stopping in..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  White widow  did not look so well and i was able to pull the mesh pot out of Bag  and cut the Botton of meshh pot off..they are looking better today..I think they was not pushing threw the mesh..Mothers are looking good..LST on them  should be ready for clones when clone area ready in a week or two..feeel free to ask questions or leave comments..Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Here are fkower pics  wow they are really starting to stink..in a good smell of a way..lol..thanks again  this room is going to get full..i only plan to flower 9 total at a time..there are 12 in there..lol..will be fun to watch  huh?  enjoy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke




----------



## canibanol cannonball

:aok: it stinks in here!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

bump


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking good smoke. :aok: Ya might need to add another air stone in there.  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks TBG..The stones barely fit between the containers..im thinking of a deeper water tank..it does seem to work well..Thanks for stopping in and leaving some addvice..take care and be safe


----------



## benamucc

i thought you were going to put up a male box at one point?  did you ever go thru with it or are you just cloneing right now?  

funny what the mind will recall in the middle of a work day.  kept telling myself not to smoke until i asked...then i couldn't remember what to ask anyway, so i smoked and here i am


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Must be some good smoke..lol..glad you stopped ...look on pagee 3 here in this grow..its all well doc..you had good smoke then too..cause you replied a few times..lol...thanks again my friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## benamucc

touche salesman...  i went back to pg 3 and caught myself up...again :stoned:   it was some good smoke indeed.  some blueberry strain, or so is claimed.  3 hit stuff, and for me that says alot :holysheep: 

so, to make sure i have it right...you're going to try and get a male of the ww to cross with frosting or someday?  i'm anxious to see, since you ARE very good about your documentation.  

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks Benamucc 4 the kind words..I try to explain the best I can..and thats where the pics come in Handy..i like to photo document a lot..Yes i do plan on useing WW pollen  on Frosting and SomeDay...I was hopeing to use Big budd but failed in that attempt,  along with Bubblegum...I do have lots of other strains to work with down the road...just got.." Purple Bud "  for Birthday from close friend..cant wait 4 those to be on the menu..thanks again for stopping  and check back when i get the Male..lol..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay took 9 clones from " Frosting " and 9 from  "SomeDay"..puth them in rockwool.. also a single bubble cloner i made when bored one night..lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

same stuff..White widow is looking much better a darker shade of green no new growth on soiled clones..and am down to 17 on those..will post pics of Mothers soon  thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

ok  now the real porn:hubba: 

fell free to ask questions say hello..or say those plants suck  and you need to go smaller..lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

4u


----------



## canibanol cannonball

everything looks great 2Smoke' i wish my veg room was that organized. Have you used the single bubble cloner yet? Ive made similar and had poor results.


----------



## tcbud

Great Pics once again 4u.  Your buds look awesome and your little home made cloner looks so cute, what you got rooting there?  Ahhh, and Hello.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> everything looks great 2Smoke' i wish my veg room was that organized. Have you used the single bubble cloner yet? Ive made similar and had poor results.


 

hey  can  can  this is the first time with that single bubbler..lol..a lot of times i need to take just 1 cutting..and i useally throw it in a glass of water...i do all sorts of things with them really..thanks againg my friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tcbud said:
			
		

> Great Pics once again 4u. Your buds look awesome and your little home made cloner looks so cute, what you got rooting there? Ahhh, and Hello.


 
Thanks tcbud..yeah  lets see how well it works.. ..thats a cutting from " Frosting "  From what im told this is a puple budd...cant wait to see it finished up..i have 2 in flower..and 1 Mother..Thanks 4 stopN by  and you are allways welcome to come and have a look see..hows the cooler storage going?  I also got some "purple Budd"  beans for my B-Day..hope to do those soon..hey thanks for stopping in..Take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

"frosting and SomeDay"  are the ones I chose..I start LST at about 3 weeks or when plant is 3-5 inches tall.  I continue this until a new Mother/Donor is found..here they are


----------



## Thorn

very nice...but really the calender? lol


----------



## Melissa

*:holysheep:wow looking fantastic 4u ,,,gosh cannot belive how much they have grown ,, goodluck with the new clones :aok:
:48:   :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thorn said:
			
		

> very nice...but really the calender? lol


 
yes the callendar..lol..thats what i use to help me brain..I know you would rather it be a stud, like me..but then you would not look at plant.. 


Thanks for stopping in Girl..Say Hello to Boyfriend ...That mint still in cure?..i really enjoy your small grows..you realy do utilize all your space well..good luck on the ORANGE...KEEP M GREEN/ORANGE


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great mang.  GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO:banana:  for the clones. *


----------



## Thorn

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yes the callendar..lol..thats what i use to help me brain..I know you would rather it be a stud, like me..but then you would not look at plant..
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping in Girl..Say Hello to Boyfriend ...That mint still in cure?..i really enjoy your small grows..you realy do utilize all your space well..good luck on the ORANGE...KEEP M GREEN/ORANGE



Haha well to be honest I'd rather look at the female body or some nice art or photography. The female body is so much nicer than the male, lets face it guys! 

The mint sure is in cure... I must update that when I take some piccies! YEs I put it into paper bag the other day, check today and put into "jar" and yes the mint smell is coming out now, just like I had a feeling it might  thanks buddy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thats right my friends my home made single bubble cloner is 100% Thanks to massproduccers DIY bubble cloner..also transfered the water clone to soil..this is the next tricky part i think  and that is getting them into soil without drying root mass..lol..take care and be safe


----------



## Melissa

*i love the mini cloner very cool :aok: 
great job on the clones :48:*


----------



## Thorn

that is very cool and so cute!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thorn said:
			
		

> that is very cool and so cute!


 

Hey thanks Thorn..It worked so well..I put a clipping of Someday in there..roots i 8 days is great 4me ..and bet that my 6 cloner would do just as good with a bigger air stone..maybe play with that one next..hehe ..Thanks for stopping by


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Melissa said:
			
		

> *i love the mini cloner very cool :aok: *
> *great job on the clones :48:*


 
yes thanks melissa..i enjoy it..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hello my friends..clones are doing well..by that i meen 7 days and still standing strong..Have a Great Day 


Have decided to stop cloneing for a bit..I think I may not have enough room in veg with everthing going on..lol


----------



## canibanol cannonball

you think your running out of room now wait till there all 20 inch :rofl: 
everythings looking great


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Im thinking the curling leafs are from my Neem oil treatment..its on the lower leafs that was treated


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Mothers..Thes are about to go into flower as soon as I have a well established replacement..."Frosting  and Someday "  are the ones I chose to clone threw winter and then Bread with White Widow Later in Feb  I think..


----------



## canibanol cannonball

weeeee :yay: i love pics. couple of Q's
1 what is the reflective stuff with the diamond pattern?
2 Are you growing in a pill bottle :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great 4u. :aok: Can't wait to see them ladies in full bloom. :hubba: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay pics 4U..and any and all comments welcome..I know they look like crap..you can tell me..:ignore:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks TBG  they are looking nice  cant wait to see the Frosting turn purple..atleast thats what i was told it will do.  and dont think Im really ready for this many diffrent kinds of weed...Hard to find Happy medium with nutes...I know Red Dragon will Take all you give and keep beggin for more..where as Risen Ape dont care for much at all..Burnt the hell outta one early on..lol..think i will stick with 1-2 for a while..Thanks for Looking


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  18  clones under dome....only 16 bags with soil..and only room for 12 in Veg ....somethings gotta give... ..may need another shed 


How long can those clones stay under dome after roots start to come out side of Rockwool?  thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> you think your running out of room now wait till there all 20 inch :rofl:
> everythings looking great


 

Yes thats what I am looking at..3-4 weeks from now.. :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> weeeee :yay: i love pics. couple of Q's
> 1 what is the reflective stuff with the diamond pattern?
> 2 Are you growing in a pill bottle :rofl:


 


hey thanks for ?'s

1.   Thats interior building wrap we use in commercial buildings..it fire rated  and I even tried..lol..and is 73% reflective..i did the whole inside of Rooms..it comes in a roll 4 feet by 250 feet..I like it..I still use Milar where plants are..its cheap..

2.  Nice eyes..lol..you caught that...congrats..yes I was going to introduce that one next weekend..lol..just want to see if anyone caught it..your good 

Thanks for allways checking in my friend..sometimes I wonder if Im wasteing my time..lol..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## canibanol cannonball

looking forward too next weekend 
:48:


----------



## Melissa

*looking fabulous 4u2 ,,,,,cool little med grow:giggle: :48: *


----------



## DomsChron

*Agreed, mellissa! Those are some DANK 4u2!!!*


----------



## Thorn

WOW bro those are looking absolutely delicious!


----------



## MARY-JANE

GREEN MOJO for ur babies.


----------



## lyfr

Wow 4u2 very cool.  All of it, and looking great also but that's no surprise.  Go Plants Go:dancing:


----------



## UKgirl420

*just read your journal :hubba: wow great job plants look fantastic :aok:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Melissa said:
			
		

> *looking fabulous 4u2 ,,,,,cool little med grow:giggle: :48: *


 

hey Melissa..  Yeah can can caught that one..lol  I just started a new grow  called just that  "MED Grow"  its in my signature..please play along if you can..And again you are allways welcome in my shed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> GREEN MOJO for ur babies.


 
Hello Mary..Thanks 4 stopping in my shed...and leaveing the kind words...Glad to see you have links in your signiture..That will help Draw more attention to your grows..i know what its like starting out here..I think I had maybe 100 posts in my first grow befor someone suggested I put a link in signature..Now lots of friends come and visit and give help..I like lots of pics as you can see..I Have had problems caught befor they became real issues because someone caught it in my pic..also like to throw up silly things like this Med Grow..There are a lot of hidding questions in my grow room..Just waiting for people to catck it...Kinda like your cloths pins..lol..anyway Thanks for stopping by my shed..Come by anytime..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

lyfr said:
			
		

> Wow 4u2 very cool. All of it, and looking great also but that's no surprise. Go Plants Go:dancing:


 

yeah  Go Plants Go!!!!  Thanks lyfr...and your coco buckets are the Bomb:holysheep: ..realy cant wait to give them a run...let me ask you are they easy to move around?  I heve seprate flower room and would neeed to physacly move them..also wanting to use the square cat litter buckets..they are about 4 gallon..but stiill collecting them..Be sure to stop by again my friend Have a great Day..Take care and be safe..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *just read your journal :hubba: wow great job plants look fantastic :aok:*


 

welcome UKgirl420.....Thanks for reading my GJ..its not much cant seem to grow anything but weeds..lol..Have you got a grow on?  Be sure to put link in signature so i can find it okay?  Im Lazy and very High now..Hope to see you around..and you can stop by anytime. Untill then take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay have roots showing and Had to dome re arranging.  That meant putting Mothers into flower room..picked the best clones and trashed the others.  I still have 4 White widow in there as well..Happy Growing all..



oh...Baught this 1000HPS cool tube complete setup with inline fans and flex hose..and a few grow books to add to my Libary:hubba:   $275. .  He was also dumping a 8 bucket Hydro setup.( not sure what kind) $125...This Guy was paranoid..lol...said he got half way threw flower and nieghbors was asking questions..oh well..score.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Pics4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke




----------



## 4u2sm0ke




----------



## gettinggray1964

nice work bro..... are the grow bags better to use than plastic pots????? what about drainage in the bags....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

sorry friends no up close ups this week..Just fed them  and they are getting top heavy..Just put Mothers in today...will need to move some around in there..when soil dries I will up load some shots 4U


----------



## Thorn

lol nice score on the lamp and stuff! he wasn't very stealth if the neighbours started asking questions...

Your grow is really taking shape and looking fab! keep it up bro


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> nice work bro..... are the grow bags better to use than plastic pots????? what about drainage in the bags....


 


Hey friend...This is my first time useing them..I Like them..i am how ever saving my cat litter buckets..I like square containers..and thes bags seem to be able to pack a few in as you can see..lol..The bags come with drain holes in them..I just worked a deal with an online Hydro shop  I needed 2 400wattMH bulbs for back up..and told them I was inpressed with the bags  and the sent me 50 free with my light bulbs..Thanks for stopping in and have a great day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thorn said:
			
		

> lol nice score on the lamp and stuff! he wasn't very stealth if the neighbours started asking questions...
> 
> Your grow is really taking shape and looking fab! keep it up bro


 

Thanks Thorn..yeah  he had everything all wrong..IMO..but did not say anything..just happy to buy ..and I cant wait for Christmas..Santa going to get HIGH this year!!!!


take care Girl


----------



## Thorn

yea bro santa's sure gonna be visiting you!!! won't get to too many people after though haha


----------



## UKgirl420

*
:holysheep: looking fantastic :48:*


----------



## lyfr

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ..let me ask you are they easy to move around?


I moved mine most days till about wk 4-5 cause it wouldn't fit through my zipper door anymore.  The 3 gal pots aren't too heavy, I got a couple i'm triin in 2gal pots at day 14? I think.  
Your plants are goin nutso man,  you must smile every time you open the door:hubba:..The cat litter buckets would be perfect i think, i gotta bunch too!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

37 days in on Most..I have one Red Dragon That was laying over when I looked today so I had to stake her up..:hubba: ...They are comeing along nice..I cant wait to give the Frosting a try..Also  put the mothers in flower the other day..I did "LST" for 9 weeks..these will be nice to watch that form..I was going to do "scrog" while in flower..Please let me know if I should or not..still reading up on the method..Have a Great Sunday


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

More 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

i would upload 3 pics  take a :bong: ...after this last update im..:stoned: ...:rofl: 

enjoy your Sunday...GO BRONCOS:lama:


----------



## canibanol cannonball

holy crap! Red Dragon looks sick, in a good way :hubba: 
im tokin between every pic :huh: thx for takin the time to show em all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> holy crap! Red Dragon looks sick, in a good way :hubba:
> im tokin between every pic :huh: thx for takin the time to show em all


 

 :hubba:


----------



## Thorn

i sure bet u smile all day knowin u got those trees to come home to  they just look so good. Can i come live with you?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thorn said:
			
		

> i sure bet u smile all day knowin u got those trees to come home to  they just look so good. Can i come live with you?


 
I do Thorn..kinda looks like this.. ..I would let you come Live with me...but may upset boyfriend..and I don't know...just something tells me you would only be here 4 me budds...


----------



## Thorn

lol well....they are VERY nice buds! and well, surely you can't devour all them to yourself :hubba: the boyfriend wouldn't mind as long as I brought him back some buds 

sorry bro i didn't see your question - got way too distracted with the pics!!! haha

Yea i think scrog would really suit your grow actually, but its totally up to you  do whatever you feel is right. but i think it would be a great learning curve in your growing experience


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep: looking fantastic :aok:*


----------



## jester1040

Looks great!! I am working on something like this in my shed....  baby steps though, this stuff is expensive


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up mang. The ladies are looking great and getting real frosty. :hubba:  Looks like it's gonna be a very nice harvest when the time comes. Whatever your doing keep it up as the ladies are loving it.  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

jester1040 said:
			
		

> Looks great!! I am working on something like this in my shed.... baby steps though, this stuff is expensive


 

jester..thanks for stopping by...Just like any Hobby my frined there are costs..but ..IMO..well worth the money..to know that I never have to hit the strrets for a bag of weed..and I know what I am getting..its very Liberating..What size shed and whats it made of?  what exacly do you plan to do?  How can I help?  Take care and be safe..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up mang. The ladies are looking great and getting real frosty. :hubba: Looks like it's gonna be a very nice harvest when the time comes. Whatever your doing keep it up as the ladies are loving it.  *


 
Thank TBG..it looks to be a Christmas Harvest..say  I all ready baught my Decorations for Chistmas contest..Cant wait till after Thanksgiveing..all tho I may not be able to update do to people seeing my decor..lol..we will figure something out..I know you all need my PORN..lol..and I just keep doing what you all tell me to Brother Grunt..So I should be thanking you ..with 4 diffrent types of plants in there makes it hard to feed them..some like more some less..This is a great learning time tho..And My fastest strongest White widow  at 6 weeks which I thaught was to be Male..Has shown pistols..will update again this week..the other 3 have yet to show..one is really tiny..and all 4 grow at diffrent rates..why do they do this?  I baught the beans from the same seed bank.. well  anyway  Thanks as allways Brother Grunt. and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## IRISH

( ^only after me buds ay^ ):rofl: .

hey 4u2, great show man.:hubba: . 
i was wondering the same thing, why my ww's all always look so different?
i got 3 side x side, and each one appears different, all out of same pk.
gonna be a nice harvest @ your place bro. happy holidays...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> ( ^only after me buds ay^ ):rofl: .
> 
> hey 4u2, great show man.:hubba: .
> i was wondering the same thing, why my ww's all always look so different?
> i got 3 side x side, and each one appears different, all out of same pk.
> gonna be a nice harvest @ your place bro. happy holidays...bb...


 


Hey :guitar: ...Thanks 4 stopping in my Shed..And Happy Holidays to you and yours..hers my 4 WW  all same seed Bag...One is LST  ..one is Monster...and one just punnieeeeeeee:giggle: ..anyway  Thanks again  and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*When you cross two plants and don't stabalize you will end up with 3 phenos of that plant. You will end up with a pheno of the mother, father and both.  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks TBG....lol..I have yet to cross anything..these WW beans came from seed bank and are from same 10 pac. ..I am hopeing to get a WW male to play with this winter..was hopeing for one of these to be Male..I am anxously awaiting the use of the "Male Chamber".  but so far Im thinking all 4 are Female..well we will see in another week..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## benamucc

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> GO BRONCOS:lama:


 
i thought we were friends... 

so let me help you back to the "light"...go packers!

nice looking ladys btw!


----------



## IRISH

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *When you cross two plants and don't stabalize you will end up with 3 phenos of that plant. You will end up with a pheno of the mother, father and both.  *


 
sooo, what your saying is the seed bank we got our beans from has done us dirty? dealt us a bad hand? the shame. i guess i'll shy away from Nirvana. all the wws' i got from them have been of this type. all very weak
plants'. some made it to 3 weeks, then died off. oh well, time to take my buisness elsewhere...bb...


----------



## lyfr

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> sooo, what your saying is the seed bank we got our beans from has done us dirty? dealt us a bad hand? the shame. i guess i'll shy away from Nirvana. all the wws' i got from them have been of this type. all very weak
> plants'. some made it to 3 weeks, then died off. oh well, time to take my buisness elsewhere...bb...


I must've missed somethin...I thought the whole reason for using a seed bank was because they (here's where I start to get lost) stabilize the good pheno's before distributing seeds(?).
  sorry to sidetrack 4u2sm0ke,  your plants are looking phenominal!


----------



## MARY-JANE

Looking very good there. I'm not that far behind you in my grow of madaline.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  friends..not much to add this week other then I took 6 clones from My Female WW.:yay:  and am useing my Bubble cloner I made last year from Massproduccer.:clap: .I had great luck with the single one..I thaught I would modify this one and run with it..I Baught a better pump  and have 2 @ 8 inch air stones, one  on each side  just below the clones..I also read to keep cuttings just above the bubbles..I lost some of the other clones i took earlier this Month i did in rock wool cubes...I am now down to 3 Someday  and  3 frosting..By the time they really take off  I will have one of each..:rofl: ..I need to work on the transfering to soil.:rant: .Thats all for this week..Have a Great Thanksgiving.:dancing: .and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u 


first few are of the Mother 7 days into flower..I took a clipping and placed it in my single bubble cloner..I am 2 for 2 on that one..and thaught I would try one after a week in..see how it does..also  aint got no room in flower for a for another Month or so..looks like My White Widow will have to Veg anoth 4 weeks.:hubba: KEEP M GREEN


----------



## UKgirl420

*goodluck with the clones ,,,not that you need it with your *



*mothers are looking fantastic,,,you can see the :heart: you given them :48:*


----------



## Thorn

hehe too true... looking really good 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant: ...Moving plants around in flower so i can water i Broke a branch..They are getting top heavy..trichs are cloudy and some amber..I hung it up and will smoke it..lol..my inline fans stopped in the flower room..not sure how long it was off but deff..some heat stress on some of my Ladies..okay  EAT LOTS  and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## UKgirl420

*shame about the heat stress but they look simply  delicious im sure you will nurse them well :hubba:
:48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello friends..Hope is all well in your neck of the woods..just a quik update..I found that useing grow bags they need to have someway to help drainage..lol..I have put some of my Milk crates under them allowing the drain holes in bottom of bag to drain..lol..I have had these in there for 2 cycles now and wow they look a lot better..hopefully they will be worthy to post better next week..and this brings them up so i dont have to bend over so much. My back aint what it use to be..and these Meds are working great..took some more clones of the WW..and will Veg them another week or two..

Have started 10 *" KULT"* beans in peat pelets.and have popped their head to  come play.. 


Flower room...These Ladies are at 52 days and are all ready falling over..went in this morning and one was on its side..so I hung it for sampleling..and Hand out for Gifts.  and the same for the flower room..I will post pics of worthy Ladies..Like this FROSTING..Now she is a Beaut..Enjoy the rest of your Holliday weekend my friends..I need to work on house christmas lights,


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## UKgirl420

looking just beautiful esp the 2nd 2 last pic :48:


----------



## Thorn

I LOVE that 9th pics 4u!!! My oh my I can smell them from here!! :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hello friends..just wanted to say hello and happy friday..i have roots on the bubble cloner ...and the single cloner is now 3 for 3.  and this one was taken 2 weeks in flower..and the extra air stone and the 6 site cloner will now be modified again to do 9 clones..just need to find the next Girl. Also have not had any of my skush1 break soil yet..bummed..But we have a Heck of a KULT going..lol...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## UKgirl420

*wow good growing on th roots 4u 
everything looking spic and span as allways :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

SomeDay and Frosting..these are 3 weeks into flower..will be interesting to see how someday turns out..I have yet to flower this one..and Frosting is going to have 18 Budds   fighting for the bigest..I recon I will get 8 budds at 9 inches long and 4 inches wide.:hubba:   KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

60 days in


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep: what more can i say ....awesome ,,,:48:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

looks delish, 4u :aok:


----------



## tcbud

Is that clone in the #1 position (in clone pics post) ready to put in soil?  I did some clones this last summer and waited for more roots.  I really didnt know what I was doing, so went for lots of roots before I put them in soil.  Thanks....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tcbud said:
			
		

> Is that clone in the #1 position (in clone pics post) ready to put in soil? I did some clones this last summer and waited for more roots. I really didnt know what I was doing, so went for lots of roots before I put them in soil. Thanks....


 
thanks for stopping in tcbud..Yes its in soil now as are all them..i put them into 4 inch soil pots  then will transfer to 3 gallon grow bags..i am not sure on the ( how many roots) should have befor placeing into soil..but so far the ones I have done in the single cloner. I get the roots to be 3/4 inch long and then place in soil..Im still learning all this and maybe more is need 4 me.. but am dialing in on this Bubble cloner..I am 3 for 3 on the sigle cloner  and also think that its better to put clone in small container of soil befor going into 3 gallon bags..the ones i did in Bags are not showing any new growth..as where the ones in a smaller container seems to get new growth..dont really understand it other then keeping the roots more confined..IDK..we will see..Thanks again my friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## tcbud

You got it right, the smaller containers are filled with roots quickly, then put on new leaves to match the roots, imo.  The plants in the gallon bags are prolly making roots like mad.  I put my plants in graduated containers too....starting with 4 inch, going to gallon, then their final big pots.  Last spring the husband put some outside from the four inch pots straight into the biggest pots and they took forever to take off.  It was kinda cold outside too.  Those were the biggest plants in the garden.  I wondered if it was due to the large root system it formed before the weather warmed and they finally took off.


----------



## Thorn

looking GREAT as always 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

That meens we get to play with the "CHAMBER"   so lets start with the Male Chosen..I decided to go with this upright Male versus the LST one on account I feel colleting the Pollen will be easier..IDK..this is first time  and very excited..Here He is ..never thaught I would get excited over a Male..:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

This box I built Last summer just for this purpose..It is on the outside of my shed under the cover where my freezers are kept..I thaught about use one of those but thaught I was better with wood..


box...3 feet wide   3   feet deep   4 feet  high

lights are clf that i can move around to better light him..even tho he gets Min  lumes..


I use Temp controllers for the heat  and the temps stay consitant when the lights are on..but when the lights are off He is at the Mercy of Mother  Nature..:rofl:  it is going to get into the teens next week dureing lights off..may wrap the box with 2 inch styrofoam? allthough two sides are insolated..Hate to put a heater in there...will  skoke:bong1: over it...Let me Know what you think..thats enough of me..lets get to what you came to see


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

I don't know about using that box outside right now, 4u... we have that cold spell happening right now....


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

U Might Wanna Make Another Frame Like That 1 But Cover It Up With Clear Plastic Works Good Just Built Me A 9' Long X 4' Width X 8' High Greenhouse Since I Lost 2 Plants Due To Frost Works Perfect May Start New Seeds Earlier Than I Expected


----------



## UKgirl420

*good luck ,,,4u ,,,with the male chamber and collecting the pollen ,,,
another new exciting learning curve for you to enjoy :48: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I don't know about using that box outside right now, 4u... we have that cold spell happening right now....


 

Yes I know thats what Im affraid of..It stays at 3 degrees higher then outside..I am going to wrap it with the 2" foam today.and get some heat in there as well...need to go to store Thanks:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

Tried to send you a message 4u, letting you know I got my Mothers and started a new journal.  Your Private Messages are beyond the proscribed limit, some need to be deleted if you want to receive new messages.  Thot you might like to know. Here's the link to my new Journal,

*Goldilocks Grow!*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35369

Way cool about making seeds with your Male.  Great Pics!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

I was wondering if anyone, besides me, was going to grow the Skush....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

mmm.... I guess I'm gunna be the first one to try out the KULT, too   
...I've already had some going since Nov. 24 :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone, besides me, was going to grow the Skush....


 

going into germ tomorrow


----------



## UKgirl420

*Mmmm looking mighty fine in there ,,,,,can i come and get lost in there :giggle:
looking fantsic 4u  ,,:48: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone, besides me, was going to grow the Skush....


 

yeah  I only have 2...*skush1*...7..*KULT*..3..*Purple Bud*..and have 15..*skush2*...and 5..*ICE*..Germin..Veg room will fill up fast Now..I didnt have much success with the *skush1*  and hope to get 1 female..but we will see.  So far the *KULT* is the best starter..IMO..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I don't know about using that box outside right now, 4u... we have that cold spell happening right now....


 

Hello  Crazy....we got 3 inches of snow Last night..and useualy its gone by the afternoon..but this cold front is going to stick around for a week or so..last year Mother Nature was good to me..what i did was put a small space heater that is for frost preventive for water closets:hubba: ..has auto shut off..I ran it for half the day yesturday  and will monitor it all day today..I found another WW Female.  and dicided to let him have his way with her.. ..This box was diesigned for 1 plant in mind..and i have the cfl  touching some of the plant..but whats worse  plant touching  or cutting the plant back?  IDK..but am open to sugestions..meen while i will leave them touching..the Temps will have to stay the same lights  as off 76-79 cause my temp controls sensor never sees light..but  this has to be better then freezing Right?  well Have a GREAT   SUNDAY...GO BRONCOS:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

Looks like more than enough room for potential seed making.  They look so happy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tcbud said:
			
		

> Looks like more than enough room for potential seed making. They look so happy.


 
Thanks tcbud..but unfortuneatly i put the female back into flower room  the next day..lol..this chamber is still a proto type and didnt want something to happen and kill her or hermie her..so I will collect a whole lotta Pollen..I have been ablt to maintain the temps in the box to 77-79..I went three days without opening it up..and now wont open again untill Saturday..and then we will see a diffrance..I opened the box to find he grew into the CFL hanging 6 inches above him..lol..no damage that i could see,  Have a Good Day. :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:d


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep:look at the colas on them  beautys :heart: i can allmost smell them,,how do they smell ? are these the ones to be harvested weekend :farm: :bong2:*

*i love the lady bug pics  4u :48: *


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

*Can't believe I have not checked out your grow before!:holysheep: very nice 4u! *:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Yes Harvest weekend..woo  hoo  ...and Lady bugs are allways cool..they give me the heeb  geebies  when i see  15 thousand crawing around.  I had a bunch crawling on me in my shirt  on my neck..I went running outta there  like they was my bee's  and i knocked over the hive..:rofl:  but  i like to add them  this time of my grows..this is Harvest weekend  and am about to put  a lot more in  so want it to be good and clean..Thanks Girl.:heart:

*YUM YUM*....I cant believs it either..lol..we beeing BHC  members and all..J/K  thanks for stopping in..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

* are you using molasses?*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> * are you using molasses?*


 

Yes every time i water


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yes every time i water




Cool thanx! do you use molasses during veg or just flower? and lastly does it make a difference if I use "blackstrap" brand or can I just use the molasses I can buy at the store?

I asked this in another thread but noone answered...


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yes Harvest weekend..woo hoo ...and Lady bugs are allways cool..they give me the heeb geebies when i see 15 thousand crawing around. I had a bunch crawling on me in my shirt on my neck..I went running outta there like they was my bee's and i knocked over the hive..:rofl: but i like to add them this time of my grows..this is Harvest weekend and am about to put a lot more in so want it to be good and clean..Thanks Girl :heart:


 
:rofl: thats 2 funny :rofl:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> Cool thanx! do you use molasses during veg or just flower? and lastly does it make a difference if I use "blackstrap" brand or can I just use the molasses I can buy at the store?
> 
> I asked this in another thread but noone answered...


 
"blackstrap" molassis is not a brand, it's the "type" of... it's just the name that is given to "that kind of molassis"  

ie... gasoline can either be "leaded" or "unleaded"....

just be certain it's *unsulfered*... or however the Hell u spell it....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

hey 4u... don't worry about the plant growing into the CFL... my Stonehedge tester in the mini box had leaves touching the bulb... it just dries and crisps up where it makes contact... so what?... who gives a crap about one leaf? pffffft! <<brushes it off>>... in the meantime, all the leaves that are fractions of an inch to the light are recieving copious amounts of lumens, which is what u want... with no adverse effects...

I think I can handle one little burn mark/damage to a leaf if it means I'm getting way more "light power" to the rest of the plant....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> Cool thanx! do you use molasses during veg or just flower? and lastly does it make a difference if I use "blackstrap" brand or can I just use the molasses I can buy at the store?
> 
> I asked this in another thread but noone answered...


 

You are :welcome: my friend..i start it 4th week in..and it is the stuff you buy at the store..in the baking section  here in Seattle..Called " Plantation...Backstrap...*Unsulphured..* ( TCVG)  Mollasses.." 1 tsp.in a dark Bottle with yellow label.  thanks for stopping in..its Friday and Ill swing by your place in a few:aok:


*TCVG*...But is that not where the flower Pollen sacks i want are?  Im not worried as im learning  and am happy to share.  I know cfl dont get as hot as my Veg/Flwr...and i will see on Saturday when i open him up again..Thanks for stopping in..and KEEP M GREEN :bolt::bong:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

hey man... u rn't retarded, r u?... MOVE THE PLANT if it is gunna be in jeopardy... I mean come on... would you stand 3 inches to the left if it meant you were in the path of a bullet? ? ?....no... you'd move out of the way... :doh:... move the plant, silly... or tie it down so it won't get damaged....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

no crap  dip ****.:rofl:  what do you take me 4.  I meen come on man  you the only one experamenting?  Im sorry I am noit as good as you..But I am Learning..so I would appriciate a little respect..Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant:


----------



## UKgirl420

*i must say 4 u your male certainly has some nice looking balls   :giggle:

*


----------



## tcbud

Oh my Ukgirl,  (tries to keep my fingers from typing "unsuitable" things about full balls)!:rofl: 

Making seeds can be very satisfying.....I did it twice, and must say I have been pleased with the results.:baby:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey *tcbud*..just wait till you see my BPOTM  entry:rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Holy moly!... have u been giving him testosterone steroids? :rofl:

u don't sit there and fondle that guy now either, eh? :hubba:  :giggle:

:rofl: j/k  

how's it holding up during this cold front?

like... do you bring it inside at lights off? or do you just leave it in there all the time?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> Holy moly!... have u been giving him testosterone steroids? :rofl:
> 
> u don't sit there and fondle that guy now either, eh?
> 
> how's it holding up during this cold front?
> 
> like... do you bring it inside at lights off? or do you just leave it in there all the time?


 
:rofl:  No  but when he starts spewing  Ill be ther shakeing it fer HIM!!   The temps stay the same..i dont do nothing my friend.  i did say that i have a litttle heater in there and that I chose to keep the temps steady at 78 light on and off..the temps drop down in the 20 the other day  but temps in the box was 78...I only open the box every 3-4 days..I thaught about a wireless cam inside so i can see.  But this more exciting to me..I read that he will start dropping at 3 weeks on...In your opinion what is the most viable pollen..the begging  or the Later?  Thanks  will update on Him again in a few days..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: No but when he starts spewing Ill be ther shakeing it fer HIM!! The temps stay the same..i dont do nothing my friend. i did say that i have a litttle heater in there and that I chose to keep the temps steady at 78 light on and off..the temps drop down in the 20 the other day but temps in the box was 78...I only open the box every 3-4 days..I thaught about a wireless cam inside so i can see. But this more exciting to me..I read that he will start dropping at 3 weeks on...In your opinion what is the most viable pollen..the begging or the Later? Thanks will update on Him again in a few days..KEEP M GREEN


 
well... when the Kush was used in the latest batch, I let him have his way with the girls for 3-4 weeks... to get the greatest amount of pheno variations possible, by my thinking...

this next time I'm just going to collect pollen and brush the girls myself... now as for the pollen itself, I'm going to collect all of it from start to finish(as much as possible anyways) and mix it all up together... even the pollen from different males (of the same strain).

I don't wanna say that this is the way to do it, it's just how I'm gunna do it... I could be wrong....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hope everyone is safe and doing well..For those just visiting  enjoy   and for those that like to stay heres My :bong1:  sit back  and Load  any of the 5 strains i have to smoke on..


----------



## WeedHopper

Is there away to tell if it's a male before it shows the seed pods?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

This here is in the works of an ulpgrade..and have the plans drawn up..and am in the buying proccess now


----------



## UKgirl420

*ok took your :bong1: and ill try some of the frosting ,if you dont mind 


must say  your shed looks very pretty in the snow  :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Here we are about to expload once again..This is fun..The 6 White widow clones I took and used mass bubbler  100%  He is an Asset to this Community  and am sorry he is gone..but  glad he left his foot print here:heart:


----------



## UKgirl420

*well here we go again ,,,another fab grow to be watchin ,looks like my stool is firmly cemented in your indoor garden :rofl:

and i love the ladybug pics ,,,more the merrier lol i cannot decide between 2 and 8 for my screen saver eace:

merry xmas to u 4u ,,,,:48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

here are the Mothers..Frosting and SomeDay


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I have 2 here  outta 4 beans  aint bad..and have the males for Pollen..The first one in the white Bucket  is the one I cloned  and I Have Called MONSTER.  she showed sex 4 th week and took off..The sharpie in the pic shows the stalk...these are 3 weeks into flower now..and the other one in Green bucket..and they Both just was starved  so they look crappy..But i watered with my tea and i assure they will be standing Tall by Morning..And outta the 6 clones i took Of Monster 3 are showing the fast growing traits..:clap:


----------



## UKgirl420

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *well here we go again ,,,another fab grow to be watchin ,looks like my stool is firmly cemented in your indoor garden :rofl:*
> 
> *merry xmas to u 4u ,,,,:48:*


 

*not only cemented but bolted down after seeing the yummy mummys ,:giggle:,,them mothers sure  look like scrumptious    :48:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Looking great 4U. Love the LST job on that mother. Nice buds.


----------



## BuddyLuv

looking good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Is there away to tell if it's a male before it shows the seed pods?


 

:ciao:  I like to take a clipping place in a glass of water under 12/12  you will know the sex in 10 days 


Heres a link that TCVG  has on spotting Males  hope this helps...and the one you are looking at  is meant to be kept....collecting pollen..Thanks for stopping in.KEEP M GREEN http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35407


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *well here we go again ,,,another fab grow to be watchin ,looks like my stool is firmly cemented in your indoor garden :rofl:*
> 
> *and i love the ladybug pics ,,,more the merrier lol i cannot decide between 2 and 8 for my screen saver eace:*
> 
> *merry xmas to u 4u ,,,,:48:*


 

Nice choice:aok:   here you go


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks Bomb   and Buddy for stopping in..Have a wonderfull day:bolt::bong:


----------



## WeedHopper

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: I like to take a clipping place in a glass of water under 12/12 you will know the sex in 10 days
> 
> 
> Heres a link that TCVG has on spotting Males hope this helps...and the one you are looking at is meant to be kept....collecting pollen..Thanks for stopping in.KEEP M GREEN http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35407


 
You will see hairs or pods in 10 days? Cutting wont die?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

exacly my friend...after the nodes allternate...plant is sexually mature..take a cutting as you would a clone..and place in glass of water..put it under 12/12 lighting..in ten days you will see balls  and or hairs...you can also take a clipping  place in glass of water.  put it under 18/6  or 24/0  as i do..and in ten days you will have roots..simple..I do have pictures threw the ten days  back a few pages maybe..you will just need to look..or try it..or use TCVG  method..find what works 4U..and run with it..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

*Lookin good 4u! keep em green *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *Lookin good 4u! keep em green *


 


:ciao:  I'm trying :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay..Pollen is beeing dropped real good now...Im excited to see how much i can produce..so far  the temps beeing the same doesnt seem to bother the plants proccess..But then I have never seen one grow b4. I put Someday in flower on the 22..wish i would have starter her a week or two earlier  then could have put her in with him   as he finished up..But from what I read he will be done soon..I will use this Box to issolate her for a few days after pollention, b4 returning her to flower room..I will pollenate as Many diffrent strains as I can with this pollen..and then wait for the next Male..either  ice/chrystal/purple bud/KULT/Kush1  enjoy


----------



## allmashedup

merry christmas 4u2, ive just been reading thru your journal, very impressed i is, after youve collected the pollen, are you just gonna sprinkle some on the ladies, is it that simple?...i wish i was as competent as growing!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Here is where the upgradeing has begon..I have added 2 more shelfs.  I moved the Ballast up on top shelf..and have room for other misc.. items..The second shelf is where i will store my nutes and other things as well..now  under that shelf i installed 2 light sockets with "Y" conectors that will house 4 cfl bulbs..and on the shelf  I am building some more massproduccer bubble cloners..with all the upcomeing strains I have  I want to be able to take some clones..and the Bubble cloner works the best 4 me..Thanks mass man..I miss you!!! will update when i have them ready. And there are not many seedlings left..Another week  and the cloneing begins...:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  Welcome to the Jungle:lama:   here you will see so many  i cant name them all..but the are taged for you to see..Some of the 1 gallon jug plants i plant to put into flower in a week or so..the ones in the small square pots will be ready for their new homes by then..and figured I may as well start filling the Flower room again..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

My Mother "Someday" hermied on me..so  that freak is out in the cold:rofl:  That leaves *"Frosting  Mother"*  my *"Budds in film Grow"*  and 2 *white widow*..one is a Monster grower and tried to bump up the nutes and have burnt her..The other one I have not given anthing but water..want to see how she does no nutes  and well  I see a HUGE diff.in color...gotta go..see if the plants grew any in the last 15 min..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

here are the 2 white widow..and the "Someday"  I plan to pollenate..She will have her own thread  when I do this..enjoy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

allmashedup said:
			
		

> merry christmas 4u2, ive just been reading thru your journal, very impressed i is, after youve collected the pollen, are you just gonna sprinkle some on the ladies, is it that simple?...i wish i was as competent as growing!


 

:ciao:  *AMU*..thanks for spending Some of your Christmas with me   My kids are at thier Moms and Its a bit Lonely..So i thaught I would share..I am ne wto grow as well my friend..I like to read and reesearch  and then practice..I Baught a make-up brush  that i will use to brush the pollen on the white hairs of selected females..:hubba: ..I made up some "carrier"  which is nothing more the microwaved flour..this is to make more pollen..if that makes sence..From what i read 1 grain pollen  plus  1 white hair  equals 1 seed..so  by adding flour to the pollen1 teaspoon pollen  to 4 teaspoons flour..that will spread the pollen grains apart for more use. Thanks for the Kind words..you too will do great..Just read..read..read..then apply..this is Fun stuff..thanks again :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay..other then my Male chamber..I have some more collection going on I thaught I would share with you..When I put the paper in the Male Chamber to catch pollen..I had to clip some branches to get the paper to sit somewhat level..and those clips..i placed in a Mason jar  with alluminum foil over the top..I then put this manila folder on top..on account i cant see the pollen very well on white paper..will go to hobby store and buy some dar GREEN card stock for the next Male ..and placed this one behind the Television..get minn  daylight..the other bundle is from My White Widow LST..and same thing  just  placed under a window in the Kitchen..Has yet to start dropping  pollen..which is good  cause i was worried He was in the flower room for the first two weeks..Im going to smoke my Bong now


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

*Merry Christmas 4u! your males are hung like a mule  Just stopping by to say high :ciao:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  Merry Christmas to you to my friend..Heres what I got you:bong1:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

*Funny, I got you the same  :bong1: I am going to post my pic 4 the toy grow...*


----------



## WeedHopper

Can you store the pollen and if so,,for how long? I have been woundering how you collect pollen from the male. I was wanting some seeds from my first grow of my plants and was woundering the best way to go about it. Wasnt sure if I should just let my 1st crop flower male and female together,, to collect seeds. What are your thoughts?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Can you store the pollen and if so,,for how long? I have been woundering how you collect pollen from the male. I was wanting some seeds from my first grow of my plants and was woundering the best way to go about it. Wasnt sure if I should just let my 1st crop flower male and female together,, to collect seeds. What are your thoughts?


 
thanks for stopping in Cowboy..here Hold this:bong1: while I try and answer you..

yes the pollen can be stored for up to 18 months..but loses its viability..I have the "Cannabis Breading Bible"  by Greg Green..may want to get one..great stuff..I only plan to use in for the next few months..I have more Males comeing from diffrent strains.  so will play some more with them as well..I am not for leaveing a Male in to pollente a whole grow  and here is why...First you get a ton of seeds in your weed..and second  when plant is produceing seeds the production of thc..the stuff we want..slows down..makeing the plant less potant..IMO..there for  like and am practacing with solective pollention..Now the Plant "someday"  i will pollenste the whole plant..But she is small.  after i collect the White widow pollen..Ill store it in freezer  untill ready to use..and then will only pollenate lower branches..

as for my thaughts my friend  I am new to this  so  I am learning as well..I would say..and only cause you saked me..that  keep the Male in the flower room for 2 weeks..then take the clippings  as i have above..the only  help I can give  is to have you fallow the rest of the way..I have done my research  and am appling what i read..thats all..and i dont just get info  from this site..although  there a great deal of good stuff here..I have enjoyed the Books..seems I can find what i want a lot faster..lol..but  Im old school and just getting use to this HIGH tech  crap..it sure is cool tho:hubba:   Merry Christmas my friend  and thanks again for spending some of your Christmas in my shed:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bump:


----------



## UKgirl420

*is the pollen falling as expected ?and are you pleased with the results so far ,,,cause judging by the size of them gonads im sure there will be plenty :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

so far so good..Think I will try TCVG  method with tin foil on the next Male..so lets start with HiM:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Here he is dropping pollen like mad..and am pleased with this Box..and not sure how long he will drop for  so Im learning as we grow here..If he is still dropping when the first female is ready  then she will join him for a day or so..but  the Lucky female has only been in for a week now..should have started one a bot earlier..but  thats part of learning and my note takeing,,will make the next one Tho..enjoy


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep: he sure is spilling his load everywhere thas gonna be a lucky girl who ends up with him :giggle:
great pics btw :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

In this section all I have done is started my bubble cloner with 6 Someday  clippings  and my single cloner..i am makeing another one today  for the other ones comeing..and May make another in a week  we will see how they do..But  think i will like have a bubbler for each Strain,,and questions and comments allways welcome


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

here i have 31 plants and with the 2 @ 400 MH  i was useing I had to raise the lights to get light to them all..so i add My 1k MH  in ther too..Now we have 1800 watts in there..Rofl:  That should slow the stretch down..heres what i have...



6 @ white Widow
5 @ Chrystal
6 @ KULT
3 @ Puple Bud
3 @ Skush1
2 @ Ice
4 @ Blush
3 @ Frosting
2 @ Someday


----------



## UKgirl420

* well they are sure gonna love the extra lighting ,,,you need sunglasses to go in there yet ? :giggle:

9 diffrent strains ,,,how do you keep up with the likes and dislikes of all of them 

*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

in here I have 1k HPS  3 x 5  and have another 1k HPS   plant to hook up in the near futre  that will give me 2K  HPS..heres what i have


1 @ Frosting Mother   ( 8 weeks in ) 
2 @ White Widow..(6 weeks in )
3 @ White widow clones ( just added )
3 @ KULT  ( just added )
1 @ Someday  ( 1 week in this one is beeing bread with white Widow )
and My  *Massproduccers  *cocco bucket   ( just added )
and my fun grows..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> * well they are sure gonna love the extra lighting ,,,you need sunglasses to go in there yet ? :giggle:*
> 
> *9 diffrent strains ,,,how do you keep up with the likes and dislikes of all of them *


 

yeah  sunglasses required  exspecially in the Morning  when eyes are still sleepy:rofl:  as for likes and disslikes...well I run  full strength nutes  either they  like it  or they disslike it..lol..only the stong will survive in my shed..i have killed many...but  they was weak ..and not worthy.  thanks for allways beeing here Girl:heart:


----------



## UKgirl420

*its allways a pleasure to visit your shed 4u,,,:bong2:
theres allways some beauty to feast your eyes on ,,,:heart: 
keep em coming ,,:48:*


----------



## BuddyLuv

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah sunglasses required exspecially in the Morning when eyes are still sleepy:rofl: as for likes and disslikes...well I run full strength nutes either they like it or they disslike it..lol..only the stong will survive in my shed..i have killed many...but they was weak ..and not worthy. thanks for allways beeing here Girl:heart:


 
That is how I roll... *weed* out the weak, no pun intended.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Pics4u


----------



## UKgirl420

*cool photos 4 u ,,,great job hes doing :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks Girl...yeah  im excited..but really stoned too:rofl:  Happy New year


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics4U


----------



## UKgirl420

*dam 4u ,,you got another jungle happening in there :fly:
that frosty ladie sure does look pretty :heart:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *dam 4u ,,you got another jungle happening in there :fly:*
> *that frosty ladie sure does look pretty :heart:*


 

Thanks Girl:heart:  and that Fosty Ladie  happens to be  "*Frosting"*  :rofl:  and is at 9 weeks in  a few more to go:clap:  this is some KILLER BUD   Thanks for stopping in


----------



## kebnekajse

man this looks good! i get so impressed by what people achive. keep it up!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum

*lookig good 4u :aok:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> man this looks good! i get so impressed by what people achive. keep it up!


 

:ciao:  thanks for stopping in my shed...please feel free to stop by anytime  sit back smoke my :bong: and :watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *lookig good 4u :aok:*


 

:guitar: :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bong:


----------



## tcbud

looking GREAT! how close to finish is the bud in 348?  I have *got* to get me a light for flowering.  Thanks for voting for my bpom.


----------



## IRISH

all looks good 4u....bb...


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*Man I just browsed through your journal and was very impressed. :holysheep: 
I wish I could have used my entire shed but had stuff to store and no garage or basement. :ignore: 
You did an incredible job with your construction of your grow areas. 
Doing all the crosses you do it is remarkable that you do not get any pollen contamination in the area.  
You do a great job with this. It seems like it would be so easy to end up pollinating the entire grow or your whole shed. My hat is off to you on that brother. I learned the hard way.  
Great strains and beautiful plants you have. :aok: 
Hope you dont mind if I add your impressive grow to my watch list.*

*:bongin:KEEP THEM GIRLS GREEN :bongin:​**AND​ * * GET THAT MAXIMUM YIELD  *​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *Man I just browsed through your journal and was very impressed. *
> *I wish I could have used my entire shed but had stuff to store and no garage or basement. *
> *You did an incredible job with your construction of your grow areas.*
> *Doing all the crosses you do it is remarkable that you do not get any pollen contamination in the area. *
> *You do a great job with this. It seems like it would be so easy to end up pollinating the entire grow or your whole shed. My hat is off to you on that brother. I learned the hard way. *
> *Great strains and beautiful plants you have.  *
> *Hope you dont mind if I add your impressive grow to my watch list.*
> 
> 
> 
> *:bongin:KEEP THEM GIRLS GREEN :bongin:​*
> 
> *AND​*
> 
> * GET THAT MAXIMUM YIELD  *​


 

:ciao: Thanks for the kind words..I built a Male Box outside the shed..that is where the Females are crossed and Much care is taken when re-entering them back into the Flower room..i hope i am doing it correct..so far so good..Lets see in anther month or so..But Im sure the room I Virgin..other then those dam spider mites.and stop in anytime..and have a :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tcbud said:
			
		

> looking GREAT! how close to finish is the bud in 348? I have *got* to get me a light for flowering. Thanks for voting for my bpom.


 

you are welcome..I Love looking at that Purple..and you do a great job!!!

That Bud is the Mother " Frosting"  at 5 weeks  and its got anther 7 to go..This is sure to brake my 3 ounce dry weight 4sure:hubba: ..cant wait to cross this one as well with White Whidow..its comeing up!!! ..and work on stableinzing it..This will be fun..thanks for stopping in..KEEP M PURPLE :bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

That bud is full of seeds? is that what you mean? She shour looks sweet.  Dont forget to give her some nitrogen if she has seeds a makin'.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: tcbud..sorry  you are correct....that plant is seeded..it's the Hermie that was pullled a few weeks ago and sits in front part of my shed..no water  and lights when i turn them on..lol..the Frosting is just like that only with a bit a purple..heres a new shot of that one in question..and a Frosting I took yesturday  trichs just cloudy..but  was looking so bad from the spider mites..i decided to pull her to ellimenate some..I have Dr.Doom  on the way..I use Ladybugs in veg  and neem..and an Organic pepper mix sometimes..but  in flower  the lady bugs dont seem to live in the HPS well..so im going to try Dr Doom..people say it can be used up to 2 days before harvest..IDK..thanks for stopping in..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Pics4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Good looking garden. I love your pots...thats the shizzle.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Good looking garden. I love your pots...thats the shizzle.


 

:giggle:  I have 3 kids..so we go threw a lot of milk.and I was useing Disstilled water from the store...and with this economy  I gotta save where I can.  Im also collecting the "cup a Noodles" containers too..Kids say  its recycling..and thats GREEN:rofl:  I said  " I like GREEN"    Thanks for stopping in..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: Friends..Did my first cross Last night:clap:  Im sure it all went well..i Took her out for a nice stroll out behind the shed:hubba: ..and  used my new toy to tickle her little white hairs ..I only did the Lower Branches and Have Marked them with bread clips..I left her in the "Box" for 4 hrs..I then took her to the front part of the shed and misted her with water...she sat there for anorher 2....then into the veg area  where I misted her again..and she sat there for 2 hrs..and then into front corner of flower room where i misted her and all the plants and walls down..turned off fans..except exhaust..will turn them back on at wake up..Lets see how she did..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u:bong:


----------



## ShecallshimThor

was wondering if your are gonna flower in the little bubbler or is it just a cloner?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> was wondering if your are gonna flower in the little bubbler or is it just a cloner?


 

:ciao:  thanks for stopping in..Its just a cloner..and these small ones i been haveing 100%  and roots in as little as 5 days  I now call them my RAPID ROOTERS :giggle:look into them..*massproducer* has thread on it..


----------



## ShecallshimThor

yep i made a crappy version allready
i was thinkin of doing a micro grow just to see how big it would get


----------



## ShecallshimThor

micro DWC grow


----------



## UKgirl420

*looking excellent as allways ,,,eace: :48:*


----------



## pcduck

What can I say? Looks like you have all your _ducks_ in a row.:rofl:.

Your grows are causing me envy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> What can I say? Looks like you have all your _ducks_ in a row.:rofl:.
> 
> Your grows are causing me envy


 
Ha ha   *DUCK*...Heres some pics just 4U :bolt::bong:



WW... 7 weeks in flower and Pollenated


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant:



My "Someday"  Pollenated with WW Pollen


----------



## UKgirl420

*looking very nice 4U how old is the someday you pollenated :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: *UKgirl*..:heart:  she is 3 weeks in2 Flower..Thanks for stopping in my shed..sorrry its a bit a mess right know..78 plants total...finding it hard to keep clean..should get a chance to spiffy it up for you Next time.. 


Heres some of the Veg area...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

:aok:... yer catching up to me... I have 159 plants going now... and 37 cuttings to make clones :hubba:  I'm starting on the different strains to try on the table now that the mothers of all the other strains are big enough to take clones from.  

That KULT tester is 8 weeks in from putting it on 12/12... took 2 weeks to flip to flower, so it's really only 6 weeks in, I figure... I rubbed the cola today and took a good wiff... really strong smell of like... Pinesol... and my fingers got _really_ sticky


----------



## pcduck

Great bud porn:aok: Nothing like a few good pictures  to get your blood moving on a cold winter day. -6 today

What kind of camera do you have? or how do you get such close-up with a junk camera(like mine)?


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *UKgirl*..:heart: she is 3 weeks in2 Flower..Thanks for stopping in my shed..sorrry its a bit a mess right know..78 plants total...finding it hard to keep clean..should get a chance to spiffy it up for you Next time..
> 
> 
> Heres some of the Veg area...


* 

Its not your house keeping skills im intrested in   

looking as full and faboulous  as ever in there :heart: very nice :bong2: :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

First pic is Frosting Mother..the next two are the 24 clone site  with 6 clones of Frosting and more comeing of White widow..ice...crystal..Purple bud..and I forgot the others 



The 4th and 5th are of My " Rappid Rooter "  8 days GARRANTEED


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Its not your house keeping skills im intrested in   *


 



Must be my Body then.....huh? :heart: :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

cause I cants grow nothing but weeds..:lama:


----------



## UKgirl420

*See thats what im talking about :giggle: :heart:*


----------



## pcduck

:goodposting::rofl::rofl:


You 2 are just too funny...Thanks for the humor.. some people just are wayy to serious.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

what my naked Body?  Have you seen it duck?  Do you wanna? j/k  :bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> what my naked Body?  Have you seen it duck?  Do you wanna? j/k  :bolt::bong:




Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

ahhh  man    come on..Im bored..:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

*does the uk not get an invite ???:spit: :rofl:*


----------



## pcduck

There ya go * 4u2sm0ke* I am sure *UKgirl420* would appreciate your naked body soooo much more than me.:aok::rofl:.....:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:giggle::heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *does the uk not get an invite ???:spit: :rofl:*


 

You know you are allways welcome in my shed girl:heart:   and Naked is the only way to enter


----------



## UKgirl420

*:aok:sounds most excellent  see ya 420 :hubba:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:aok:sounds most excellent  see ya 420 :hubba:*


 

:bong:


----------



## pcduck

Dang I can't wait till I get big buds, I mean  a shed and foreign women want to come to my grow room naked:yay:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

well... I've seen 4u in person... and I'm tell'n ya... I *most deffinitely DO NOT WANT to see 4u naked... *...UK would be a different matter, of course....


----------



## pcduck

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> well... I've seen 4u in person... and I'm tell'n ya... I *most deffinitely DO NOT WANT to see 4u naked... *...UK would be a different matter, of course....




I hear that TCVG.:rofl:  Nothing against *4u* but he is a dude.:aok: and everybody :heart: UKgirl420:hubba::hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

no... I'm tell'n ya, duck... 4u has ONE UGLY MUG  LMAO

-JK- 4U.... sorta  

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck

That my be so TCVG but he also has foreign women willing to get naked with him in his shed:hubba: and I don't see none lining up to get naked with me ....._*the duck thinking*_ ...That must be one nice shed


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

pcduck said:
			
		

> That my be so TCVG but he also has foreign women willing to get naked with him in his shed:hubba: and I don't see none lining up to get naked with me ....._*the duck thinking*_ ...That must be one nice shed


 
ya... his shed must really be _"packing"_, eh? :hubba: :rofl:


----------



## pcduck

I think that question might be better off left for the owner to answer.:rofl:

Especially with all the addictions and improvements he has been doing.:aok:

He maybe able to get more "packed" in to that "shed":rofl:

But I never want people to think that _the duck_ would ever step in the way of a naked shed party:hubba:....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

its an Orgie shed *duck*..everyones welcome ..just have to be Naked..you not shy  like *TCVG  *are you..or ashammed of what you got? :rofl:  and I am thinking or a huge finish this spring..The cut off day for me to run my flower room is April 1 ( fools Day :giggle: ) when that Time comes  I may have so many Plants that need to flower  the whole shed is ready to be flower room..My esstamate  is will be 100+ plants in Flower stage...will be running 2400 watts MH  and 2800 watts HPS mixed up it the two rooms..if it Comes about  it will be Called   " *SEAttle of GREEN* "  Thanks for stopping in and share some insite on my "UGLY" MUG:lama:  when you grow nice looking Plants duck..it makes enen the Ugglyiest *CRAZY *guy look good:bolt::bong: guy


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

*ME *shy?... lol... a fair number of members here in the forum know my home address... and even what I _look_ like, man... :rofl:... _shy_... 

lol... 4u... I've got a "sunshine" pick of me floating around the 'net cuz I "displayed" myself in my "adult" dating sites...

me shy.... LMAO... ask SmokinMom & UKgirl....


----------



## pcduck

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> its an Orgie shed *duck*..everyones welcome ..  when you grow nice looking Plants duck..it makes enen the Ugglyiest *CRAZY *guy look




lol...*4u* have you ever *uc*ed a duck:rofl: Not a pretty site, the feathers are bad:rofl:......So it is not the shed but the size of your buds .... Does that mean a big shed = big buds or is that a myth?  You know like the one about big feet.


----------



## pcduck

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> _*....*_"displayed" myself in my "adult" dating sites...
> 
> me shy.... LMAO... ask SmokinMom & UKgirl....






I am not even going there:rofl: The pictures in my mind are just to vivid..lol..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

*pcduck:*


> lol...*4u* have you ever *uc*ed a duck:rofl: Not a pretty site, the feathers are bad:rofl:......So it is not the shed but the size of your buds.... Does that mean a big shed = big buds or is that a myth?You know like the one about big feet.


*:rofl: :rofl::rofl:  who told you it was a myth :rofl:*


----------



## UKgirl420

*hey 4u your inbox is full :48: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

I thot "it" was big hands......hum....been looking at hands....now I hear it may be sheds???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Yeah I Heard about the Hands as well..:giggle:  But I thinking  *pcduck *has big feet..and he is building hios self estem:rofl:  But i wish I had a BIGGER SHED:lama:


----------



## pcduck

tcbud said:
			
		

> I thot "it" was big hands......hum....been looking at hands....now I hear it may be sheds???



*tcbud* these are the "facts" as far as I know 1) *4u  *has a big shed 2) that shed is packed 3) women want to get naked in the shed....In using _the duck's_ deductive reasoning I am thinking it is the size of the shed:rofl:




			
				4u said:
			
		

> Yeah I Heard about the Hands as well..:giggle:  But I thinking  *pcduck *has big feet..and he is building hios self estem:rofl:  But i wish I had a BIGGER SHED




lol...2 out of 3 ain't bad.....but dang why couldn't it be the important one...*4u* maybe you need to get yourself a* "pole"* barn:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420

*and which one outta the three are u missing duck ???

and a pole sounds excellent duck in 4u shed ,,,:giggle: *


*ohh and off subject  any more pics 4u ?*


----------



## pcduck

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *and which one outta the three are u missing duck ???
> 
> and a pole sounds excellent duck in 4u shed ,,,:giggle: *
> 
> 
> *ohh and off subject  any more pics 4u ?*





*UKgirl420* its the feet. Ducks need big feet to walk around good:aok::rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420

*:giggle:     *


----------



## BuddyLuv

:ccc: Wait I somehow got lost in all the big handed duck screwing somwhere in a shed. Maybe I just need to quite smoking this for a minute.


----------



## UKgirl420

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> :ccc: Wait I somehow got lost in all the big handed duck screwing somwhere in a shed. Maybe I just need to quite smoking this for a minute.


 
*:holysheep: :rofl: what a picture that conjured up :rofl: *

*Thanks youve given me the giggles :giggle:*


----------



## pcduck

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> :ccc: Wait I somehow got lost in all the big handed duck screwing somwhere in a shed. Maybe I just need to quite smoking this for a minute.




:rofl: Naw *BuddyLuv* you just need to pass it over here


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: *BuddyLuv*...Now we have a Party!!!:lama::clap:


----------



## BuddyLuv

I try to keep an eye on this thread but 20+ pages and an endless supply of dank, I sometimes get lost for a minute.


----------



## UKgirl420

*hey 4u 
im having bud porn withdrawels *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## iClown

Wow man you are a good grower! look at those buds, im droolin.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

iClown said:
			
		

> Wow man you are a good grower! look at those buds, im droolin.


 


:ciao:  *iClown*...thanks for stopping in..hole this :bong1: while i tell you a bit about her...This is my " someday " thats what its called,  I crossed this with White Widow..which I have now named *" White Someday "* :rofl:  if you look close you can see the seeds in the budds..I only did the Lower 5 Branches..I left the Top cola to form normal..This plant really packs on the weight  and will compliment the White Widow  IMO..we will see..Thanks again for stopping in..come back anytime.:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

*:yeahthat:
:aok: fantastic pics and buds again 4U ,,,,,


dam i missed the 420 shed party ,,,catch u there later  *


----------



## WeedHopper

Yum,,Yumm,,those buds look tasty.:hubba:


----------



## pcduck

Better get baking those cakes because you have a lot of frosting to use up:aok:
....great looking bud *4u*...



			
				Ukgirl420 said:
			
		

> ...dam i missed the 420 shed party ,,




Me too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  friends..its friday night  and we have DR. DOOM is in the shed :clap: Here are few pics  iwasnt going to post on account Im upgradeing the shed this weekend..but enjoy what I have so far..hopefully Sunday  the Party will be bug free..Have a Great weekend everyone:heart::bolt::bong:


----------



## iClown

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *iClown*...thanks for stopping in..hole this :bong1: while i tell you a bit about her...This is my " someday " thats what its called, I crossed this with White Widow..which I have now named *" White Someday "* :rofl: if you look close you can see the seeds in the budds..I only did the Lower 5 Branches..I left the Top cola to form normal..This plant really packs on the weight and will compliment the White Widow IMO..we will see..Thanks again for stopping in..come back anytime.:bolt::bong:


Im glad I came by this morning and not last night I needed this wake n bake :bong1: :ignore:   

White Someday sounds like a a killer strain( Or Michael jackson's autobiography ) , white widow is awesome.

keep us posted and btw nice set up in those pics above me of your shed, crazy crazy crazy.


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep: it looks like a freakin labortary  in there 4u , fantastic :heart:



ps good luck with the doctor doom eace:
*


----------



## pcduck

Dang *4u2sm0ke* I get shed envy when ever I see pictures of your shed..and bud envy too:aok:...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

iClown said:
			
		

> Im glad I came by this morning and not last night I needed this wake n bake :bong1: :ignore:
> 
> White Someday sounds like a a killer strain( Or Michael jackson's autobiography ) , white widow is awesome.
> 
> keep us posted and btw nice set up in those pics above me of your shed, crazy crazy crazy.


 
hello friend..yeah  go to the thread start I think i walk ya threw my shed..and if ya need a tour let me know..and thanks for the Kind words..Take care and Be safe :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> Dang *4u2sm0ke* I get shed envy when ever I see pictures of your shed..and bud envy too:aok:...


 


:rofl:  I was at Lowes Today and seen some very nice sheds   800 bucks :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:holysheep: it looks like a freakin labortary in there 4u , fantastic :heart:*
> 
> 
> 
> *ps good luck with the doctor doom eace:*


 

no  i have not shown my BREWS :giggle: but there is a lot of experimenting ..   im still on target for SEAtlle of green


----------



## BuddyLuv

That Dr. Doom is good stuff aye. I use that, avid, and safer's soap in rotation. Hopefully I will be bug free for this next flower. Mites really got a hold in my room last grow, they are relentless. Your White Someday looks purdy, I am send Purple Mojo (that's what I am currently growing) your way.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks *BuddyLuv*....i remember your problem..I think we was going to bag all them bugs you had up and ship them to my EX_WIFE..:giggle: and was the reason I started diffrent attacks..i like useing Ladybugs in the Veg area but they dont seem to live in the flower room..I also use neem oil on regular basses..But in the flower room  has been becomeing overwellming. So bad that I had pulled a few plants because they just look like My ex-wife..real bad..lol...and read on Dr Doom..says to reapply  again in two weeks if they return..so I baught 6 cans:rofl:  1 can treats 3000 cubic feet..and thanks for the PURPLE Mojo..But the Someday isnt purple..My "frosting"  now that has the purple trait..and I have some "Puple Bud" in Veg looking for a male for his pollen to cross My frosting with..That will be interesting..lol..Thanks agin my friend for stopping in..have a great weekend:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:  I was at Lowes Today and seen some very nice sheds   800 bucks :bolt::bong:





Does these sheds come filled with a "*Sea*ttle *of Green*" included and the green thumb guy.:rofl: _I wish...._


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

They do come with a 12 month no intrest financing:rofl:  If you are into falling for that crap..lol..


----------



## pcduck

I guess I will just stick with my spare room and my little veg box.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah..*duck*..we all find what works best 4us..  and you got it Growing..and growing great!!!!you watch my friend..this time next year  you will tell that street weed seller to suck on yours..cause it will be way better..Trust me he will ask you..when times are dry:rofl:  but untill then lets smoke mine :bong:  well I will anyway:giggle:  Thanks for checking in:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Busy in here today transplanted a few and cleaned out the sad/ugly/weak ..have a great Day:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hello friends..this is what we all look 4..however  i pulled some more on account I dont like ugly Ladies..


----------



## pcduck

Looking fantastic *4u2sm0ke* :aok:

What strain do you have in you DWC?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking fantastic *4u2sm0ke* :aok:
> 
> What strain do you have in you DWC?


 


"ICE"   I put the rockwool cube in the cocopuffs ceral on 1/9..i hope I am doing the nutes right..I am useing GH 3 part..the back label says 1 teaspoon of all 3..is this what you do *duck*?


----------



## pcduck

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> "ICE"




 I was thinking of ordering that strain. Now I will be able to see how and what it does from a first rate grower.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

The bank I got them from said they are great for HYDR..I do have some in soil as well..but thaught if I was going to try one of these buckets this was the bean i wanted to use..This is the first time Im doing nutes in the res..I added 1 tsp to gallon water of each of the 3 nutes.  it doesnt sound right..and I have never done hydro  so this is all new to me my friend..thats why I ask your help..you have way more experience in DWC then me..and I am not ready to research   and study  like I have for my soils..another tthing..I read you say you top off res..how often do you do so..I have only been changing it every Sunday..I got mp PH  for this at 5.7..will change ress  when lights on at 300pm..they just turned off..so now I will :bong:  for the next 6 hours:rofl:


----------



## pcduck

I use GH 3 part and on their web site they have many interesting things. I  use what they call a flora calculator. Here is the address hxxp://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/floraseries_calculator.html This helps me on the ppm's. They also have a feeding schedule hxxp://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_schedule.html I use this for just a general idea.  Change the xx to tt

Once the plant gets so big it really starts using the water. That is why I top off daily. Mine are almost up to a gallon a day.....I completely change mine once a week on Thursday... I also measure in "ml" it is easier for me because I got a big syringe that I use for measuring.:hubba: :hubba: 

Oh yeah 5ml-5ml-5ml is what I started with too 1 teaspoon = 5ml


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

sweet..i have one of those suringes too..lol..thanks for the links my friend..:bolt::bong:




that first link dont work!!!think its missing the "l" at the end.."html"


----------



## UKgirl420

*well 4u i must say yet again  your shed looks simply divine :heart:

so how many did you pull ?    and how far into flower were they ? and how ugly :giggle: 
:48: *


----------



## pcduck

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sweet..i have one of those suringes too..lol..thanks for the links my friend..:bolt::bong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that first link dont work!!!think its missing the "l" at the end.."html"





Opps sorry I fixed it ..you were right it was missing the "l" must have been high:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *well 4u i must say yet again  your shed looks simply divine :heart:*
> 
> *so how many did you pull ? and how far into flower were they ? and how ugly :giggle: *
> *:48: *


 

Hey My *UKgirl420*:heart:  I did not get time to add the new shelf I want for my cloneing station..maybe next weekend..I will Post some pics tonight  *4U* ....and I pulled 9 from the flower room..ranging from 2 weeks in to 7 weeks..I know i could make hash crap  but thats just it..really dont care for it  nor care for the time it takes to make it..chopped them down recycled the soils outside..and put the plants in Black trash bag and took to dumpster at work....and they was so UGLY  if I was to say how so....would get me BANNED 4SURE:rofl:  Thanks Girl:heart::bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hey My *UKgirl420*:heart: I did not get time to add the new shelf I want for my cloneing station..maybe next weekend..I will Post some pics tonight 4U....and I pulled 9 from the flower room..ranging from 2 weeks in to 7 weeks..I know i could make hash crap but thats just it..really dont care for it nor care for the time it takes to make it..chopped them down recycled the soils outside..and put the plants in Black trash bag and took to dumpster at work....and they was so UGLY if I was to say how so....would get me BANNED 4SURE:rofl: Thanks Girl:heart::bolt::bong:


* 
:rofl:
poor things ,,oh well on wards and up wards ..towards the SEA-ttle in green  
 talking clean ups and  of new tables :giggle: wheres  the opening  invatation 
thanks 4U
and looking forward to some more pics of  beautiful girls :heart:*


----------



## pcduck

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> * ...:giggle: wheres  the opening  invatation
> ...*




Where is my invitation to the _orgies _too?:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello friends she is at 8 weeks and 4 weeks since being put in the Male chamber..every budd has seeds  and some lower ones are starting to fall..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Pics 4U


----------



## UKgirl420

*oh wow she certainly is blooming during pregnacy :48: looking as wonderful as ever :heart::bong2:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> Where is my invitation to the _orgies _too?:rofl:


 
I allways thaught *Ducks* just flew in...and Crashed the place:fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Pics 4U


----------



## Kindbud

looking good gonna be stocked with seeds lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Kindbud said:
			
		

> looking good gonna be stocked with seeds lol


 
:ciao:  thanks for stopping in..Yeah  Im working on it:lama::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  First *PurpleBud * female just shown:yay:  Now we need one of the other 2 to be Male:aok:..went ahead and took 4 clones from her to fill my 24 site cloner..*Frosting *is Awesome weed...and my* SEAttle of GREEN*  is on track   and I need to build another cloner..:rofl:..pulled a few more to make room for the strong..


----------



## UKgirl420

*once again 4U stunning ladies,,, hope you get your purple male :hubba:

how many ladies are going into the seattle of green ?

:48:,,,,*


----------



## pcduck

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I allways thaught Ducks just flew in...and Crashed the place:fly:



Ducks mostly fly North and South. Only a wayward duck flies East and West:hubba: :laugh:...Plus the duck is grounded with this 10" of new snow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *once again 4U stunning ladies,,, hope you get your purple male :hubba:*
> 
> *how many ladies are going into the seattle of green ?*
> 
> *:48:,,,,*


 


As many as I can fit..thats why i need another cloner..If the frosting is putting out 6 clones every 0ther day now..we will just have to wait and see..How many you think I can fit in there?  Im  also considering running a 400MH  threw the summer to keep this *Frosting* going..lots of thinking and planning going on right now..Thanks for stopping in:bong::heart:


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> As many as I can fit..thats why i need another cloner..If the frosting is putting out 6 clones every 0ther day now..we will just have to wait and see..How many you think I can fit in there?Thanks for stopping in:bong::heart:


 
:holysheep:  thats asking a question  ...i hell of a lot by my reckoning  

:48:   :bong2: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  friends..I transferred 8 more rooted clones to soil today..I am going to add the shelfs this weekend to the cloneing area  I was going to do Last weekend..will post pics tomarrow on the area..Enjoy your weekend:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt

looking good lad,
how long are you veg'n the plants before you flower them?


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice *4u*:aok: You have a great weekend too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

swiftgt said:
			
		

> looking good lad,
> how long are you veg'n the plants before you flower them?


 


thanks for stopping in my friend..here hold this :bong1:  while I tell ya..


It all depends on how fast they grow ..they go into cups for about 2 weeks  then I will have new growth or not..from here they go into either gallon containers...andthen 5 gallon buckets..  I am not restricked to much by hieght. so it does vary..But useally 3 weeks after the hit the 3 gallon grow bags or containers..I do have some new containers I want try..I realy like the cat liter containers they fit nice  however it is takeing a while to collect them..I did come across [email protected] 2.5 gallon round buckets that I will use now as well..I will post some pics of my updated work tonight or tomarrow..please stop by anytime..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay friends updated the shed a bit..I added more shelving for my setup..let me walk you threw it..after enter the shed you come to the grow rooms.  any questions please feel free to ask..thanks for looking


----------



## UKgirl420

*:heart: its looking just fine and dandy in there 4U ,,,
the ice is looking excellent in her dwc,,,infact they all look fantastic as usual :bong2: :48: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

first 2 are of my *Frosting* I pollenated it Last night with *White Widow*..Next 5 are *PurpleBud*..and the rest are of the *KULT*

Hope your Haveing a good weekend



edit...sorry I screwed up the pics1st pic should be in 3rd spot:rofl:


----------



## pcduck

They are all looking real nice *4u2sm0ke*:aok: 

I was just wondering thou, What are your outdoor temps like? That you don't need big heaters to keep the shed unfrozen.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hey *duck*.Hold this :bong1:  while I tell you...Here in Seattle the temps average 40F all year..right now the temps outside run 40-53 daytime...and 40-38 at night..I run my lights in Veg from 3pm-9am  and flower from 7pm-7am..I do have a cadet wall mounted heater in the Veg room.and the shed is well insolated accept the floor..thats why I put milk crates to get them up off it..This summer I will increase the size of my flower room and add a cadet in there as well..just for those unexpected temp drops  into the teens..it did a number on my flower room Girls..But the temps are back to norm now..but Febuary is the coldest Month here  so Lets watch and see..Thanks for the question *duck*:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

*im liking the purple stems ,,,,,did you ever get the male purple u wanted ???
fabulous pics as allways :bong2::48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *im liking the purple stems ,,,,,did you ever get the male purple u wanted ???*
> *fabulous pics as allways :bong2::48:*


 

Not yet  but I am anxiously waiting to Run the Male chamber again..and yes she sure is showing purple..and the Fan leafs are huge:hubba: this one is fun to watch:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

*most excellent 4u ,,,i hope a male comes along soon :48:*


----------



## benamucc

hey, thanks for inviting me over to the shed.  i like what you've got going on.  it's got to be fun to have the space to really take your growing to the advanced stages you have.  

really hope you get a male too!  can't wait to see the white widow x frosting.  any special traits you're hoping for from the parents?  

B-E-Z


----------



## IRISH

how old is the KULT in the last set of pics? nice set up bro...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> how old is the KULT in the last set of pics? nice set up bro...bb...


 

Hey *banjo*:guitar: .....that KULT is at 5 weeks in Veg now..It is the best looking one I have of this so far..Huge Fan leafs..nodes starting to alter now..Thanks for the Kind words..and thanks for stopping in..Come by anytime:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

benamucc said:
			
		

> hey, thanks for inviting me over to the shed. i like what you've got going on. it's got to be fun to have the space to really take your growing to the advanced stages you have.
> 
> really hope you get a male too! can't wait to see the white widow x frosting. any special traits you're hoping for from the parents?
> 
> B-E-Z


 
you are allway welcome here my friend..:lama:  I Love the yield that both put out...and am looking for the same...Now the *PurpleBud*  if I get a Male..will be the one Im after..The frosting has Purple in it and am hopeing to get a more Purple frosting..lol..funny..I have White Frosting (white widow X Frosting)  and Purple Frosting  (Purple X frosting)  The frosting is very easy to grow and Clones very well...Thanks for stopping in *Ben  *:bong:  Take care and Be Safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  just harvest my white widow f1


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep:4U its always a  pleasure visiting your shed never fails to put a smile on my face :heart:

:clap: on harvest and them fine looking F1 ww beans ,,,

and as usually the other ladies are looking as stunning as ever ,,love the lst girl :watchplant:
have a great day 4U,,,
:48: :bong2: :48: :bong2:



*


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice *4u2sm0ke* :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks *Friends*..its filling in nicely...2 months to go to SEAttle of Green:yay:  I think I may have that Purple Male:clap:  If *TCVG  *method stands to be true..KEEP M GREEN :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay  my 24 site bubble cloner is filled and with Frosting Mother poping out 6 clones every 4 days..i pulled my origanal cloner out and added 6 clones to it,,I also made another 14 site Bubble cloner that may get called to Duty..Still need to add the 4 foot flouresent above the top shelf that was added last weekend..this will be for all these soiled clones:hubba: Have a great Day everyone:bolt::bong:




BHC # 123


----------



## benamucc

congrats on those nice lookin f1 seeds my friend!!  

i've decided on my birthday cake this year i'd like "purple frosting"!!  it'd be the first time i've ever tried to inhale to put out the candles...

are you into making hash yet?  looks like you're prolly getting some pretty nice trim off them babies of yours!!  

have a good day!!


----------



## Thorn

congrats on the seed harvest!!!  everything looking great as usual  how are you?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

benamucc said:
			
		

> congrats on those nice lookin f1 seeds my friend!!
> 
> i've decided on my birthday cake this year i'd like "purple frosting"!! it'd be the first time i've ever tried to inhale to put out the candles...
> 
> are you into making hash yet? looks like you're prolly getting some pretty nice trim off them babies of yours!!
> 
> have a good day!!


 


:rofl:  sorrry  *ben*..no time to mess with hash..im sure you would kick me when i tell you i have thrown away plants that was 6 weeks into flower cause they Hermied..I know you can make hash from it but i dont care for it realy..nice choice on the Birthday cake coating:aok:  I think the Male is about to bust a nut:giggle:  Hows the Mountains these days..the snow melting yet..:bong:  you have a great day as well my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thorn said:
			
		

> congrats on the seed harvest!!!  everything looking great as usual  how are you?





:ciao:  *Thorn*..Here:bong1:  thanks for stopping in..Im excited about the seeds..i have planted some to see how they do..the rest of the plant is drying to a crisp to make it easier to get seeds out..this one budd was real sticky..so i think i will dry the weed to the bone..Im doing good thatnks for asking..a bit tired these days with the kids needing to be everywhere at the same time and haveing to have to make a choice of Daughters band concert..or the Sons Basketball game...I try and attend them all..But the Darn schools dont allow smokeing :rofl:  How are you and Boy friend?  you two getting a house?  whats the next move for you both? I am so looking forward to the MICRO Queen with a HPS to work with:lama:  gotta go  my :bong: is calling:hubba:   Have a great Day!!!


----------



## Thorn

Hiya, thanks for replying. I'm good thanks, we both good. I'm tired but thats from getting back into doing something and keeping myself warm in the cold, although the snow has gone now. But all around us there is snow, we seem to be living in a 1 degree C bubble lol! We are hoping to move to a new place to rent for a fresh start around the end of april. I'm waiting for my incapacity benefit claim to go through...why do they make these things so stressful??? the fella has said they've just started cutting agency staff (which he is) at his work which doesn't sound good, but he is a very good worker, so if they have any sense they'll keep him hopefully. He had his heart set on a marketing job with was promising but didn't get an interview  oh well we're taking things as it comes...at least with looking to move house we don't really mind where we go, as long as he (mainly) gets a decent job and we can get the HPS outta the box :hubba:


----------



## benamucc

as i sit here groaning over your last post, my dog is sitting here looking at me sideways.  almost as if to echo my thoughts "what? you mean he DOESN'T make hash?!"  :rofl:  this coming from the dog who will quickly steal a skunk nug any chance he gets, but leave the room when the silver pearl comes out.  snob...

but seriously man...when was the last time you smoked some home made hash?  these bubble kits are a quick little weekend project, and man is it worth it!!  imo!  :48:  

the mountains have been warm, but we're looking for some storm thats been up your way.  i keep reminding myself it's only feb, and we're likely going to pay for all of this nice weather in march.  good news about march is going to be my 3 strain harvest!  mmmm...can't wait...

ttyl pal, have a good'n


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

that humidity 30 35 what you want? I just south of vancover bc and humidity isn't something i ever considered, just my temps, i got the hydrofarm 180 cfm active air blower today, that should bring the temps down i'm gonna put another vent in the floor i might have to start pushing air in as well as out  if it desnt cool it off. man and its winter time i'll work it out thhanks, this is the closet not my main room


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> that humidity 30 35 what you want? I just south of vancover bc and humidity isn't something i ever considered, just my temps, i got the hydrofarm 180 cfm active air blower today, that should bring the temps down i'm gonna put another vent in the floor i might have to start pushing air in as well as out if it desnt cool it off. man and its winter time i'll work it out thhanks, this is the closet not my main room


 

No  you want your Humidity around 40..a high Humidity will help aid in the defence of spider mites..I try and run about 40..but now that Im running 2600 watts HD in Veg area  its hard to keep the humidity up..in than closet grow of yours...you say you have can put a floor vent for intake..do you have a crawl space?  I realy want to help you my friend  and will spend more time in your Gallery..you say you have 180CFM for exhaust..what is the real size of the closet?  and put that equal for both exhaust and intake..IMO...the Key to keeping temps down is Air exchange..Now  back to the crawler..Vent   in floor should be piped to outside of home.and if over 10 feet away and inline fan will be needed...the crawl spaces and Attic areas dont have proper ventilation..we want FRESH air  that has lots of Co2..and have all thes set on a Tempature control switches..well enough for now. and please post some pics of the closet here..me and some of my friends will help you..Thanks for stopping in:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

benamucc said:
			
		

> as i sit here groaning over your last post, my dog is sitting here looking at me sideways. almost as if to echo my thoughts "what? you mean he DOESN'T make hash?!" :rofl: this coming from the dog who will quickly steal a skunk nug any chance he gets, but leave the room when the silver pearl comes out. snob...
> 
> but seriously man...when was the last time you smoked some home made hash? these bubble kits are a quick little weekend project, and man is it worth it!! imo! :48:
> 
> the mountains have been warm, but we're looking for some storm thats been up your way. i keep reminding myself it's only feb, and we're likely going to pay for all of this nice weather in march. good news about march is going to be my 3 strain harvest! mmmm...can't wait...
> 
> ttyl pal, have a good'n


 

to be honest  i aint smoked that since High school with knifes..want me to bag it 4U and send it..lol  Congrats on the Harvest comeing in March..Its great to smoke your own huh?  Take care and be safe my friend:bong:


----------



## noneedforalarm

those plants look damn good 4u...wanna exchange grow rooms? hahaha.great job though man,hope nothing but the best for ya,later.


----------



## benamucc

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> to be honest i aint smoked that since High school with knifes..want me to bag it 4U and send it..lol Congrats on the Harvest comeing in March..Its great to smoke your own huh? Take care and be safe my friend:bong:


 
A) no more knife smokeing friend! saftey pin inside a pint glass!
B) please send your trimmings and a self addressed stamped envelope to: 
Benamucc Hash exchange
420 Whoa Dude Ln
Upside down Calculator 07734

All hash will be processed, and 60% of end product will returned to you.
C) It is G-R-E-A-T to smoke ur own!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay buddy  its on the way..and i only need 1/2:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## pcduck

Is this your first skush?


----------



## someguy

whoa, likin the garden. you got all sorts goin


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> Is this your first skush?


 

I ran a lot of skush1   but they seem to be male/hermie.  I am running these skush2 now and hope they do better..I do have a skush1 in flower but am expecting it to turn at week5..thats been my experience do far..i will keep you posted..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

someguy said:
			
		

> whoa, likin the garden. you got all sorts goin


 

:ciao:  my friend..how you been?  aint seen you in a while..Hope life is good in your World..Thanks for stopping in..Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## someguy

doin good. stoked i finally got another round started. good to talk to yall again. how you been?


----------



## IRISH

hello 4u2. got a ? on above pics. can you tell me what i'm looking at in pics 1-3-and 4?

also pic 8. front looks indica, and back one looks sativa? thanks bro...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> hello 4u2. got a ? on above pics. can you tell me what i'm looking at in pics 1-3-and 4?
> 
> also pic 8. front looks indica, and back one looks sativa? thanks bro...bb...


 


:rofl:   lets start with pic one...its my 2nd mother "Frosting"  i do LST on Her for 6 weeks..and that Time I have a New Mother Plant and she will go into flower..which Happens to be this weekend. The Last Mother yielded a little over 3 oz

I have Some indica..crystal..and some sativa..PurpleBud...my Frosting is mor Sat..Thanks for the questions  i will update this weekend


the ones in the tubs are clones in my DIY  bubble cloners..I like them they work well 4me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

someguy said:
			
		

> doin good. stoked i finally got another round started. good to talk to yall again. how you been?


 

I been doing great my friend..G;ad to hear you at it again..i will be sure to come and visit..I aint no good at that Hydro crap tho..But allways love to see your setup..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud

Is your "Mother" in a five gal. bucket? Do I understand you LST for six weeks before you start to take clones?  Is the one pictured above six weeks?
As always a pleasure to see what is going on in your grow room.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tcbud said:
			
		

> Is your "Mother" in a five gal. bucket? Do I understand you LST for six weeks before you start to take clones? Is the one pictured above six weeks?
> As always a pleasure to see what is going on in your grow room.


 


:ciao:  Always a pleasure to have you come have a look see ..here hold this:bong1: while i try and explain....

I take the clone and start LST as soon as it has 3 new nodes...I work the plant to the side of the 5 gallon bucket by that time it is about 4 weeks and some clones have been taken..I continue to wrap her around the top..I plan on putting her into flower this weekend.she will be at 7 weeks...i have a new Mother on the Horizon:hubba: ...Do you remember my "Deadline" Ladie Last Summer?  I had her in a 20 gallon container and Did LST all summer long..she came in just under 5 ounces..Here are some pics just 4U friend...I have My White frosting comeing up soon..I hopeing to create some Purple budds like you do..thanks again for stopping in..:watchplant:


the label that says 4wk in second to last pic  is a nute marking not an age..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

more 4u


----------



## SmokinMom

Will you lock me in your shed please.


----------



## kushman44

Good looking growroom 4u, looks very good, you seem to have variety too, mind naming some of the strains in their real quick?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

kushman44 said:
			
		

> good looking growroom 4u, looks very good, you seem to have variety too, mins naming some of the strains in ttheir real quick?


 


My Frosting is on the top of the list:giggle:

PurpleBud
White Widow
Crystal
Ice
Blush
KULT
skush1
skush2

and my own crosses

white widow F1
white widow X Frosting

and I have a PurpleBud Male in the Chamber now and plant to cross with him as well

Thanks for stopping in my shed..Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Will you lock me in your shed please.





Just how do you do it *4u*? Another shed orgy :aok:


BTW the shed is looking great!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Will you lock me in your shed please.


 


okay Mom...be sure to bring plenty of lighters..I have the bongs..I also dry my weed in there:lama:  but be carefull  you dont get lost:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> Just how do you do it *4u*? Another shed orgy :aok:
> 
> 
> BTW the shed is looking great!


 

I grow in soil duck..I sux at Hydro:rofl:  I dont know what is going on with my DWC..I added a 12 inch bendable air stone..and this plant is growing real wierd..Maybe I need to use these DWC buckets to wash me hands from my soil::giggle:  Thanks for the kind words..i was going to post this in TBHC  but seeing we are talking Ill post them here..let me know what you think:bolt::bong:


----------



## kushman44

:48: Thats an amazing variety of strains, look forward too seeing em all grow up


----------



## UKgirl420

*the hydro does look strange ,,but on the flipside the clones and others are looking as awesome as ever :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah...Im just a good ole Dirt farmer:giggle:  Something about dirt under my nails gets me all excited:lama::bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I grow in soil duck..I sux at Hydro:rofl:  I dont know what is going on with my DWC..I added a 12 inch bendable air stone..and this plant is growing real wierd..Maybe I need to use these DWC buckets to wash me hands from my soil::giggle:  Thanks for the kind words..i was going to post this in TBHC  but seeing we are talking Ill post them here..let me know what you think:bolt::bong:




whoa that bucket looks bad. What is your ph? seed or clone? what was in the bucket prior to you using it? or is it new?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: *duck*  here Puff on this :bong1: while I try explain.....


Ph is adjusted down to 5.6  the buckets are new  and i washed them as i would my soil buckets...I started this bean in rockwool..it started okay i think..then I used a smaller air stone  and last week you said use larger one.  So i put the 12 inch bendable bubbler in..its still growing just real tight..this is funny to watch..I have named it " *Wierdo*":rofl:  and will stay with it as long as it is green..I changed the res today..and only used 3 gallons of water/nutes as you said..there is a space between the bottom of the net pot and the top of the water...the roots hang down in the water..is this right?  And i have a very nice PurpleBud Male just showed..the one in the chaber will be distroyed..this new one is much bigger and healthier..just not sure if he is going to fit in the Chamber..we will see next weekend..thanks for stopping in my friend..:bong:


----------



## pcduck

yep..let it go and see what happens.:aok: 

Here you can have your :bong1: back...It's empty Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u


----------



## BuddyLuv

That my friend is Mag lock out. You need to raise your pH to 5.9-6.1 . Some strains do not like a low pH. If I am doing WW or Blueberry I keep my pH no lower then 5.8, if I don't I get bronzing and mutated growth that your plant is displaying (well I never let mine get that bad). Some people have success with a pH of 5.0-5.5 . Like I stated this is all strain dependent and even then certain phenos in most hybrids will display different likes and dislikes. That is the one good thing about DWC buckets, you can treat each plant as an individual. In my 24 site aero I let my pH swing from 5.6-6.2, if I am growing multiple strains at once like I am doing now. Certain plants suffer but this is how I weed out the weak genetics and only keep a mother of the ones that can handle lots of nutes and pH swing while still being potent and good yielding.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks budyluv..ill try and raise th ph..thanks for stopping by


----------



## BuddyLuv

No problem, seems like you are keeping busy these days.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## pcduck

:bong2: nice :bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420

*looking a very lush green  ,,,the pics are very nice of the clone roots   :48:  :bong2:*


----------



## BuddyLuv

I see purple!


----------



## SmokinMom

Thanks for the new pics 4u.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *friends*..wasnt going to show him on account he is little,,I will fallow this post with the Big Male. .Thanks for looking


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

as i said  this Male is a STUD..:lama:..i had to brake hih in half the other day..so I can fit him in the Male Chamber.. I plan to put a few young Ladies in with him when he is about finished..he will stay in with the Ladies a few more days while the little guy gets some more time..I also did take a clone of this BIG BOY  


*Duck*...heres your Orgy comeing here in about 2 weeks
:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420

4U said:
			
		

> as i said this Male is a STUD



*You sure did :hubba: the first one looked good but he looks might fine :bong2::48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Cant wait to see him in the Box:giggle:


----------



## pcduck

Thanks for the 2 week advance notice *4u *. It takes a duck awhile to waddle from here to there.:laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Pics 4U


----------



## pcduck

Is that your magic orgy potion in the jug?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> Is that your magic orgy potion in the jug?


 
yeah  it really gives them Ladies a Night tthey wont remeber:lama:



Its the organic tea i make for flowr in wk6 thru 2 Harvest..this is when they pack on the whieght..and yes I do Like Fat girls:hubba: the bucket with bubbler is the next batch brewing..4 days to make 2 gallons..but those 2 gallons will also be diluted 50/50 with RO water..Thanks for asking...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Some frosty nugs over at 4U's place!! Watch out for the man with the killer weed, .


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep: Not only faboulous women in your shed 4u but handsome males aswell ,,:heart: 

:48: :bong2: :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Pics 4U


----------



## UKgirl420

*another fine display of male prowlness *

:48: :bong2: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:heart::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Here is my Female Purple Bud..she is just over 4 feet tal  and getting bigger..I think shes done with the stretch and now will be moved up closer to light..Cant wait to see this one In about 7 weeks...I plan to pollenate a few lower branches with the Huge PurpleBud Male i have..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  I was going to put her into flower but have decided to keep her going..I will transfer her into the 20 gallon container I used Last summer with That Huge Ladie..for those that remember..I will continue to take clones from her  and when April comes Ill start to move her out side for the summer..I will remove the Bottom of the container and plant straight into Earth..Will be interesting to see how she does outside..I know she does great inside:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

this is one of 4 that I have in flower now..they all are about 4 feet tall 

They dont like nutes much  did alot a burn early  figureing out what they like..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay..hes been in a day or so. I like to leave it closed for 3 days at a time..and then open 2 times a day to collect pollen..I remove a lot of the large Fan leafs so the pollen dont fall on them..Everytim I ope the Box  I will remove more fan leafs..and when he starts to drop pollen  i hold a Bowl under the flower and gently tap the stalk..I have to time this right cuzz the exhaust kicks in and you can see that pollen s u  c k  right outta the box:rofl:  I am sure to get a Ton off him:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Here is my Female Purple Bud..she is just over 4 feet tal and getting bigger..I think shes done with the stretch and now will be moved up closer to light..Cant wait to see this one In about 7 weeks...I plan to pollenate a few lower branches with the Huge PurpleBud Male i have..


 
*hey 4U not surprised you carnt wait :ignore: ,,shes going to be one tall awesome ladie ,,*
*esp if shes getting some of the big boy ,she will bloom :fly: *
*great pics and ladies are looking as good  as usuall *

*:48:   :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks for stoping in all the time *UKgirl420*..seems your the onlyone that I entertain:giggle:  well heres some more of the Males..I took the small one out and trashed it all..SIZE DOES MATTER:rofl:  and didnt want to waste good pistils on weak pollen..The Big Studd  has started to heve some open  so I went and did the trim on him..next update Wed:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck

To many things going on in that shed...That must be one big calender you have...Is that purple like the botmp?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

The smaller one yes it is..The big male is now 4 weeks..Thanks for stopping by my friend..Cant wait for the "Purple Frosting":watchplant:


----------



## pcduck

What kind of cake goes with Purple Frosting?


----------



## UKgirl420

pcduck said:
			
		

> What kind of cake goes with Purple Frosting?


 
Please let it be vanilla cheesecake 4u :giggle:


:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *duck*..:yeahthat:


----------



## pcduck

:ciao: *4u*,Does that sound like an offer by *UKgirl420* to make said cheesecake? I hope she as it done by the orgy:laugh: All that exertion will make you hungry.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:lama: :bong:


----------



## Thorn

Hey 4u, hope life is treating you well?  how's the pollen collecting going? Is your toxic waste plant still alive?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Pics 4U


----------



## UKgirl420

*is that some huge lady i see standing tall  in your shed ? 

nice pics of the roots ,,clones look really well  ,,:48: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## pcduck

:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey 4u, hope life is treating you well?  how's the pollen collecting going? Is your toxic waste plant still alive?


 
:ciao:  *Thorn*...Thanks for stopping in...the pollen collecting is going well..I collected a lot of purpleBud pollen from the small male and Pollenated a skush just for the practice..I did pollenate my "*frosting* " with White widow  and its at 7 weeks now i think  seeds are ready  but just waiting on the Bud..I have a huge male In the Chamber now and plant to make F2  and cross with Frosting..Crystal..makeing me some "Purple Frosting":hubba:   and some "Purple Crystal"   and will also make some "white Crystal"  This is a lot of fun ..My "toxic Waste" is in flower and it may be male it sure is taking a while to show..I put it in on Valantines day   I will post in Toxic this weekend ..How is Momma Toxic doing?  well need to post some more pics.  Hope you and Sirius is doing well..:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=423939#post423939


:bong:


----------



## IRISH

i said it b4, and i'll say it again, you got your hands, ( and garden  ), very full.

kinda reminds me of that one crazy guy.   ...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i said it b4, and i'll say it again, you got your hands, ( and garden  ), very full.
> 
> kinda reminds me of that one crazy guy.   ...bb...


 




:rofl:  EH?  ...Im better Looking


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  latest pollen experment..took white widow pollen  and did a plant we call Someday..most came out real nice.  let me what yall think..im new to this


----------



## UKgirl420

* :holysheep: where do you find the time 4u :smoke1:  well i cannot give a experienced opinion as i havnt made seeds ,,,but they look as good as any ive ever bought ,,:headbang2: 

great job :48:*


----------



## IRISH

look'ing good bro. real good. congrats on the beans...bb...


----------



## pcduck

...Looks like you have produced many viable seeds.
:bolt::bong2:


----------



## Thorn

Hey friend, we are both really good thanks  Sirius's impregnated lady looks ok, the calyxs are very swollen so me thinks there be some seeds in there :hubba: Its taken a while to get my big pot sorted for my 2 OCF ladies, but we're nearly there. Gonna finish that tonight and get pics done. I was about to buy some pipe cleaners for the LSTing but then found some soft bendy garden wire which was much better, i'll post a pic of that too. Your crosses sound amazing, I can't wait to try doing some crosses and getting some clones rooted when we have more space.. argh we need to hurry up and move! hehe. take it easy  :48:



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *Thorn*...Thanks for stopping in...the pollen collecting is going well..I collected a lot of purpleBud pollen from the small male and Pollenated a skush just for the practice..I did pollenate my "*frosting* " with White widow  and its at 7 weeks now i think  seeds are ready  but just waiting on the Bud..I have a huge male In the Chamber now and plant to make F2  and cross with Frosting..Crystal..makeing me some "Purple Frosting":hubba:   and some "Purple Crystal"   and will also make some "white Crystal"  This is a lot of fun ..My "toxic Waste" is in flower and it may be male it sure is taking a while to show..I put it in on Valantines day   I will post in Toxic this weekend ..How is Momma Toxic doing?  well need to post some more pics.  Hope you and Sirius is doing well..:bolt::bong:


----------



## Thorn

Oh and those seeds of yours look GREAT!!! :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:yay:  we are entering the 8th week on this Frosting..I pollenated the whole plant with  white Widow....Makeing what I am calling "*White* *Frosting*"  Man I love this Plant ..she should pull in a few hundred beans Im hopeing..wont be able to run these untill next fall of outside..you all know i shut down in summer.  enough of me lets get to what you realy came to see:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

PurpleBud..from seedsman...This is one Huge Ladie..cant wait to make me some F2 here maybe next weekend..going to do a few lower branches with white widow pollen as well ..what they hell..I may even do a Purple Crystal:giggle:  or how about a white Crystal?  :rofl:  This is to much fun  it should be ILLEAGLE :cop::lama:


----------



## pcduck

I wonder if that WW male has any idea how many offspring he has sired from these shed orgies?

Looking nice *4u*:aok::bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

just some pics 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> I wonder if that WW male has any idea how many offspring he has sired from these shed orgies?
> 
> Looking nice *4u*:aok::bolt::bong2:


 

yeah...and i will have to throw some away ..I wont use it all:rofl:  just hope to get a bunch of Purple pollen....I went ahead and used the pollen from the small purple male and used it on a skush1 I have in flower..niether one was a good canadate but wanted the practice   Thanks for dropping by.  And leaving the nice words..And *BIU *:bong:It's Friday:yay:


----------



## UKgirl420

*well now i understand why shes called frosting :hubba: it looks like icing sugar nice bud shots :cool2:

beautiful ladies once again 4u and your dwc is looking fantastic,,it sure got better ,,,, 


:48: :48: :bong2:,
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks  Girl :heart:  That is some nice smoke as well..its up on top with Red Dragon..Very High yielder and nice HIGH..and smells wonderful..Just put a couple 1 gallon girls in flower for Pollenation with PurpleBud  I have in Chamber..and Im sorry to say..I didnt get a Male Crystal...all 5 was Ladies..and 2 are BIG GIRLS:hubba:may just have to make some purple Crystal:rofl:  well need to smoke my bong now  thanks and congrats on your Harvest  :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U 


Male is dropping pollen now:yay:


----------



## UKgirl420

*goodevening 4U :aok: 
that purple male looks like he has plenty to give :hubba: judging by the size of his male appendage :giggle:

:48:   :bong2:*


----------



## Moto-Man

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay  latest pollen experment..took white widow pollen  and did a plant we call Someday..most came out real nice.  let me what yall think..im new to this



I've been reading this thread a bit tonight, you have a great space and awesome and varied (!) production. One day I would like to cross my own hybrids also. Those seeds look great! Props bro.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I transfered her to a 20 gallon container where I hope to be able to move her outside come spring time..she is a good momma


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep: 4U shes a fine looking lady bush ,,,,another excellent lady maturing under your watchful eye 




:bong: :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks *Girl*...she sure is a Lovely Ladie..cant wait to see how she does outside:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

just a few pics..Here is my setup..after walking in shed you come to the wall with the door..open door and walk into propagathion area..to the right is flower room..and in the back left is the veg area...and as allways  all quetions and comments welcome:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Here is the Plant I called Ugly Betty in *Slowmo77 *thread..was going to toss earlyer but because of his thread I decided to finish her out ..shes still kinda ugly:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> just a few pics..Here is my setup..after walking in shed you come to the wall with the door..open door and walk into propagathion area..to the right is flower room..and in the back left is the veg area...and as allways all quetions and comments welcome:ciao:


 

*q1 = how many plants have u in there at the moment ,,,in both rooms  
q2 = how many will be in the seattle of green 
q3 = how do you manage to go to work everyday with that shed to play in :confused2: 
q3 = want a apprentice grower  

coments 
1= looking excellent as allways no change there :ignore: 
2= beautys in the eye of the beholder and betty sure does look like shes nice fat hips 4U:heart:how long is left ?
3,,them water bottle tops are excellent ,,,coincidence or deliberate ?*


:48:  :bong:   :48:  :bong:


----------



## pcduck

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *q1 = how many plants have u in there at the moment ,,,in both rooms
> q2 = how many will be in the seattle of green
> q3 = how do you manage to go to work everyday with that shed to play in :confused2:
> q3 = want a apprentice grower
> *


This is just a duck mind reading but I visions of *4u* answering these questions in this manner.

answer to q1= not enough
answer to q2=as many as I can get, but probably not enough.
answer to q3= I mange to go to work stoned everyday with a shed like mine to play in.
answer to q3 a second time b/c *UKgirl420* is stoned=*Sure*:laugh:

All of this is from a mind of a stoned duck reading *4u's* mind


----------



## cadlakmike1

Been lurking in your grow for a long time but I just have to say, that one in the 20 gallon has a tree trunk for a stalk!!! This is a fun thread to read through, keep up the good work.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

He is just about done..I appolagize i had no small plants to put in with him ..I did do a lot of selective breading..and plan to do a lot more as they come on..I have 4 in 1 gallon containers that are just showing hairs..not sure if this Male will still be dropping..he has all ready drooped over..now this is only my 2nd Male  and must say this Box is working well..and could be used in a pinch for a veg cab..the only thing is the temps stay constant dark/light..well any and all questions or concerns welcome:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> This is just a duck mind reading but I visions of *4u* answering these questions in this manner.
> 
> answer to q1= not enough
> answer to q2=as many as I can get, but probably not enough.
> answer to q3= I mange to go to work stoned everyday with a shed like mine to play in.
> answer to q3 a second time b/c *UKgirl420* is stoned=*Sure*:laugh:
> 
> All of this is from a mind of a stoned duck reading *4u's* mind


 


 ..close *duck*...and 4U2 *UKgirl *my answers

Q1=72 plants in both rooms and all cloners filled 

Q2= ALL of them:rofl:  ok  heres what The Seattle of Green is. I dont grow in summer due to heat  so come april the shed get s flipped to 12/12..i will save a few in my Male chamber until summer to put outside..

Q3=well...the way i see it is my flowr lights go off at 7am  and my Veg lights dont come on untill 3pm  so i figure i may as well make some money while Im waiting to play 
Q3=  No I dont want an apprentance..I want you:heart:

Hope you are all doing well:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Been lurking in your grow for a long time but I just have to say, that one in the 20 gallon has a tree trunk for a stalk!!! This is a fun thread to read through, keep up the good work.


 

hey....thanks for stamping my journal *Mike   *I know there are lots of Lurkers..:rofl:  and that stalk is wood..may have to carve us a pipe when shes done:giggle:  stop by anytime my friend


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ..close *duck*...and 4U2 *UKgirl *my answers
> 
> Q1=72 plants in both rooms and all cloners filled
> 
> Q2= ALL of them:rofl: ok heres what The Seattle of Green is. I dont grow in summer due to heat so come april the shed get s flipped to 12/12..i will save a few in my Male chamber until summer to put outside..
> 
> Q3=well...the way i see it is my flowr lights go off at 7am and my Veg lights dont come on untill 3pm so i figure i may as well make some money while Im waiting to play
> Q3= No I dont want an apprentance..I want you:heart:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well:bolt::bong:


 
*:holysheep: 4u its gonna become a tidal wave of bud come harvest  *
*good answers to q3 and q3 :giggle: :heart:*



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> and all questions or concerns welcome


 
*my only concerns are *
*how soon i can get to work in that shed *
*and are you gonna mix the 2 male pollens together and see what happens ?*

*looking great as allways  :48:*


----------



## Thorn

hehe fat little ugly girl! Still, I bet she tastes good  Sorry not checked in for a while, hope you are doing well


----------



## IRISH

nice ww momma 4u. looks like she'll be around quite some time. have'nt seen ugly betty in awhile.  yep, shes still ugly.

may your shed overfilleth with the green 4u.  ...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks friends for the kind words..


*UKgirl*...No..i dont want to mix pollens..the other pollen from that weak male was tossed..i have plenty of good pollen from this stud..


*Thorn*...Im doing fine thanks..yeah she still will be good im sure..Not sure when she went in..so I will look at trichs later..you and Sirus take care


*Banjo*...thanks for the incourageing words..That Momma is Frosting..Not WW..Thanks tho..:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  have 9 total  but only showing my Fantastic 4:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## pcduck

Your shed is looking wonderful as always *4u*


----------



## UKgirl420

pcduck said:
			
		

> Your shed is looking wonderful as always *4u*


 
^^^^ thats my line duck :angrywife::giggle:


the fantastic 4 are looking fantastic ,,but ive come to expect nothing less in this shed  
who are the ladies in the second set of pics 4u ?


----------



## IRISH

sue 'em for infringement.   .
hey duck, uk, 4u2:ciao: ...

hey 4u, wonder if you can do a 2 plant scrog under one of those milk crates? i bet you can't. :hubba: .

lol. lol. imagine, buds hanging out that sucker everywhere. look like a ch-ch-ch-chia. lol. lol. (chia-pet). ...

looking good brother...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Haha *UKgirl*...those are My Female group...:lama:  they are in my signature..you know the one silly..and you will have to enlarge the pic to see the others..I have 6 @ PurpleBud...6 @ [email protected] white widow ( Ugly Betty Daughter..lol..) and the rest are Frosting...oh  and the "ice" in the DWC..a few KULT...and a SKush More pics comeing but first:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> sue 'em for infringement..
> hey duck, uk, 4u2:ciao: ...
> 
> hey 4u, wonder if you can do a 2 plant scrog under one of those milk crates? i bet you can't. .
> 
> lol. lol. imagine, buds hanging out that sucker everywhere. look like a ch-ch-ch-chia. lol. lol. (chia-pet). ...
> 
> looking good brother...bb...


 

There will be no sueing in my thread..unless i get a % 

*BB*..you want me to do a 2 plant scrog with a Milk crate? are the holes in the crate big enough? Im allways up for a challange...May need to get *The Hemp Godess* to help..I aint never done one..Thaught about it..read a little on the subject..but hell if you want an experament..The Mad Scientest is in the shed:hubba: ..Lets Dance:dancing: :banana: :aok: 


Thanks for stopping in..Have a great day:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Haha *UKgirl*...those are My Female group...:lama: they are in my signature..you know the one silly..and you will have to enlarge the pic to see the others..I have 6 @ PurpleBud...6 @ [email protected] white widow ( Ugly Betty Daughter..lol..) and the rest are Frosting...oh and the "ice" in the DWC..a few KULT...and a SKush More pics comeing but first:bolt::bong:


oops sorry my bad :stoned: enlarged them and now can see


----------



## IRISH

^ :banana: :dancing: ... pulled 'em right into that .


looks like it would work eh? maybe just one. ...

i know , if it could be done 4u, it would be you that could pull it off.  


cheers...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Banjo*..I asked *THG*..if it could be done.  Not sure if Im the one that can do it..But I can sure try   Thanks for the incouraging words..( Im a sucker)


The last 3 pics are the plants pulled for various reasons  as you can see


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> ^ :banana: :dancing: ... pulled 'em right into that .


 

You a fisherMan?  cuzz I fell 4 it:giggle:  Hook...line...sinker


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

The last pics is cool  I sat and looked at that pic 4hours..maybe it was the Frosting I was smokeing  but thaught it was cool


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I have 2 plants That I did not do LST  and are 7 feet Tall..This is most Deff  a LST grow  or Outside..I have some clones of these i will place one outside..maybe in a pumkin:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay  its shut down for the season..i got more Pollen from this PurpleBud  then I did of the White Widow..and have done a Lot of Pollenating:hubba: 


Cant wait till next fall:lama:  I have so many i may toss some around town..:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420

*im not surprized you stopped and starred

:holysheepics 48 and 51 post  post 617 
she is  amazing ,,never mind aliens in your comp they are beamimg down in your shed (allways said it was outta this world ,:rofl: ,:heart,looks like they are floating and overseeing the construction of seattle of green,,,:bong1:

: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

True..and at 5 weeks she just may be a part of that show:lama:  its still in the works...I will keep ya posted:aok:


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

Very nice Indeed!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25&page=2&order=desc

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38577&goto=newpost


----------



## pcduck

:holysheep: Snow?   Welll better you than me 

:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> ^ :banana: :dancing: ... pulled 'em right into that .
> 
> 
> looks like it would work eh? maybe just one. ...
> 
> i know , if it could be done 4u, it would be you that could pull it off.
> 
> 
> cheers...bb...


 


:ciao:  my friend..just 4U 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=434498#post434498


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> :holysheep: Snow?  Welll better you than me
> 
> :bong2:




:rofl:  thanks for stopping in..not sure of the Kind words...but sure is nice to see you :fly: in..Im sending this snow back 2U...expect it by wednesday  okay   Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36123



just Harvested above link:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Heres some shots from above:giggle:


----------



## pcduck

Nice to be back *4u2sm0ke* and thanks.:bong2:

Even your uglies look good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks My friend..Lets see how she smoke..huh?  Have a Great week


----------



## Muddy Paws

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Q3=  No I dont want an apprentance..I want you:heart:



 That was a GREAT answer, 4U! 

 I'm really impressed with your shed! I live down South right now, so it's always been WAY too hot for a shed grow, but I'm moving up to Olympia in May and I'm going to set up a shed grow ASAP!!!:woohoo::lama:

 Please indulge me:

1. How do the temps in the shed get and how do you ventilate?

2. How do you get power to it?

 I read as much of this thread as I could, so if it's been answered already, sowwy!!!


----------



## UKgirl420

cool arieal views :aok: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> That was a GREAT answer, 4U!
> 
> I'm really impressed with your shed! I live down South right now, so it's always been WAY too hot for a shed grow, but I'm moving up to Olympia in May and I'm going to set up a shed grow ASAP!!!:woohoo::lama:
> 
> Please indulge me:
> 
> 1. How do the temps in the shed get and how do you ventilate?
> 
> 2. How do you get power to it?
> 
> I read as much of this thread as I could, so if it's been answered already, sowwy!!!


 


:ciao:  Nieghbor...Here  hold this :bong1: and Ill refresh everyone...


my shed is 16 x 12 and is Barn like shape  top is just over 8 feet..and this is where the 435cfm exhaust is located..it pipes out the back..this is veg area so I dont worry about smell..but I do have lots of woods in back..in the Bottom under plants is the intake for both Veg and flower..another 435cfm is hooked in..and these are all hooked to Temp controlers..I rely a lot on the temps outside to help. around Christmas we had temps drop in the teens for a week or more..and that was tough..lost a good stock on that week..but in summer  the temps outside is to hot to cool shed..i grow way too much weed in winter..so it works for me..as for power..i have a sub pannel I installed off the main power panel and ran 4 dedicated lines to shed..with some sprare breakers for  future use:hubba:  Thanks for stopping in and Give a shout when you get Here ..I be more then Happy to help in any way ...Now Give me my Bong Back


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

more 4U


----------



## tcbud

4u, I have some seedlings now, what would be your expert opinion on how to get the most clones off of them for this spring?  LST? or top?  Clones will have to be cut in six weeks.
Just thot I would ask.  They are just a few days old now.  Not sexed yet....so what I do may be done to a male.  I will prolly keep one male to make some seeds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=435881#post435881








:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tcbud said:
			
		

> 4u, I have some seedlings now, what would be your expert opinion on how to get the most clones off of them for this spring? LST? or top? Clones will have to be cut in six weeks.
> Just thot I would ask. They are just a few days old now. Not sexed yet....so what I do may be done to a male. I will prolly keep one male to make some seeds.


 

Hey *tc*...thanks for stopping by.  and I aint no expert..just a new grower that gets lucky ..IMO..i like LST  and this is why....when you top a plant you are cutting its flesh and when the seedling is still young this will slow growth down more then LST..at where you are only moveing the plant..now if you bend stalk in half (FIM..i think ) is ok  but is like a cutt...I find that LST plant grows at a steady pace and doesnt slow much..hence  popping lots of shoots..or clones   here is a link to my thread  just skim threw for reff.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33507

you may remember this it was male at the end as well  Well hope that helps  and stop in anytime


----------



## UKgirl420

:cool2:  :bongin:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Nice garden 4u! That looks like bliss tending to the ladies in there. All that green everywhere.


----------



## tn_toker420

Very Impressive Shed 4U ...Lookin' just as good as last time , maybe better  ...I'm loving the pics , really still tryin' to catch up on the readin ...I gotta get a chance to check it all out...this has gotta be one of the longest journals i've seen in a bit...I'm likin the coffee containers, if you can keep a few in them all the way to compare to mine  i'm just hopin' i'm near as lucky a newb as you ...You've obviously got an incredibly green thumb , or maybe 2...Keep it UP and Keep it GREEN 4U ...


----------



## tcbud

Thanks 4u, always a pleasure to stop by here.  I am gonna bend them, LST them.  A couple anyway.  I only want 6 clones total.


----------



## swiftgt

nice work man there coming on nicely,
thats a fine shed of weed!
mine are only a few weeks away from being finished.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks for the kind words..its a work in progress..hope to improve on what I have learned this year..Thanks for stopping in..:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

here is a crystal i had in flower..and they stretch pretty good and was going to chop it  for the room..but was requested i put outside..if she makes it she will be one huge tree..lol..she been out for a few days now..will keep you all posted


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Very Impressive Shed 4U ...Lookin' just as good as last time , maybe better  ...I'm loving the pics , really still tryin' to catch up on the readin ...I gotta get a chance to check it all out...this has gotta be one of the longest journals i've seen in a bit...I'm likin the coffee containers, if you can keep a few in them all the way to compare to mine  i'm just hopin' i'm near as lucky a newb as you ...You've obviously got an incredibly green thumb , or maybe 2...Keep it UP and Keep it GREEN 4U ...


 

Thanks for stopping in my friend here:bong1:  


Im trying to do better every grow..this is more a season grow..when i start in Falland end in spring..its all the things ive tried dureing the season..Lots of learning..I will be sure to leave some females in the coffee containers 4U will be flowering soon how long you wanna veg 4?..and its not all luck..lets get your grow area in PRIME state  and no glitches..you will have a Bountifull Harvest   Now give me my bong back


----------



## UKgirl420

*i reckon she will make it ,shes a survivor ,,well she survived the chop at least ,,well ill be :watchplant: as usuall ,,it will be good to watch  her do her stuff during  reveg and flower  ,,,also are you gonna keep her in the pot she is in or move to a bigger one?,,,:48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tcbud said:
			
		

> Thanks 4u, always a pleasure to stop by here. I am gonna bend them, LST them. A couple anyway. I only want 6 clones total.


 


:ciao:  may i sujest  you top the plant at 12 inches  and thats 1 clone..and then you should get 3 more in a few days on the lower part of plant, while the top heals and starts 2 new shoots..at what time you can tie those down  and take 6 clones when ever you want.if you want to slow the plants growth dow low dose the feedings..and remember..Im allways here 4U   Have fun


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *i reckon she will make it ,shes a survivor ,,well she survived the chop at least ,,well ill be :watchplant: as usuall ,,it will be good to watch her do her stuff during reveg and flower ,,,also are you gonna keep her in the pot she is in or move to a bigger one?,,,:48:*


 


:ciao:  Girl  here hold this:bong1: while i explain



I hope she does make it..and I am thinking about plantingher in the ground..im looking at a spot now thats outta site from people..I do like containers cuzz they are easy to move around..I will have a few strains growing in some this summer im sure..Thanks for stopping in..Have a great weekend..now give me my bong back..lol..I need a hit:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420

*thanks 4 the explanation  
and heres your :bong1: back ,,and i must say it was a real nice toke *


----------



## tn_toker420

Here...this :bong1: is 4u  ...That Crystal is pretty bushy ...How many weeks into flower is she??? If you want, you should flower a "Folgers" female pretty early ...i dunno, maybe like 3 weeks , around 12 inches maybe..??? I've put mine into 12/12 a little over a week ago and pulled one showing balls tonight...and another that's suspected will prolly get the chop tomorrow after i'm for sure...Some folks said that mine were pretty small for 1 month veg. , but they seem to be pretty healthy w/ about 5-6 nodes at about 8 in...? sorry to start ramblin' in your shed 4u...Here ya go :bong1: , :bong: 4u2


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello friends..here is my DWC.."ICE"  Still unknown on sex...I took 7 clippings incase it is female..This was a very interesting grow for my first time..I will be sure to run tis setup again next Fall..I have a few more ice beans left..still wondering how you support a Hydro plant..this one if female will surely get top heavy..in my soil grows i just use stakes..but cant do that in hydroton..any ideas will be great..Take care and be safe

*
tn_toker*...I started a coffee container in flower on friday..its 12 inches tall will keep ya posted


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

a few pics 4U


----------



## pcduck

Hi :ciao: *4u2sm0ke* Your ICE is looking real nice, what a root mass!
When mine got top heavy I tied a string about 1/2 way up encircling the plant then just found a balance point for the lean. I am sure it is not the best way but it worked for me.

The rest of the shed is looking sweet too :aok: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks for stopping in *duck*...I plan to flip all lights to 12/12 on 4/15  Welcome to SEATTLE IN GREEN:lama::bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck

Just turned my 2nd DWC to 12/12 today


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping in *duck*...I plan to flip all lights to 12/12 on 4/15 Welcome to SEATTLE IN GREEN:lama::bolt::bong:


 

ohh 2 weeks to go and counting . ,,but i have q 
.how much light u gonna use and what about the new clones are u gonna put them straight into flower ? eace:


----------



## MindzEye

Those plants recovered nicley 4U, cant wait to see the buds they throw off


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> ohh 2 weeks to go and counting . ,,but i have q
> .how much light u gonna use and what about the new clones are u gonna put them straight into flower ? eace:


 

Hey Girl:heart:...I just hooked up another 1000HPS in veg area for a total of 1800MH and 1000HPS..I plan on running the whole shed 12/12..and Have a few selected plants I will start to brake in the outdoors..these will be getting 24 hr lighting..I run my flower lights at night from 7pm-7am  and will move the selected plants outside in day and back in at night  untill i feel they can stay outside..Today was a nice sunny day and the Crystal I put outside a week or so ago  is doing good and I moved her around in the sun light..looks like she is converting back to veg..was eye balling her final destination  and looks like she will get about 8 hrs of direct sunlight..this is the best I can come up with so far..its still early on that one..heres some pics from today


all the clones will be at diffrent stages so I will keep keep them in and see how they do..you know me..allways experimenting..I dout ill run  the bubble cloner tho..all those that are not rooted will be tossed for the room..I think i will need the shelf for plants:giggle:  we will see:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

:holysheep: watch out for planes trying to land   ,,,


crystals still holding her own :woohoo:  ,,dont forget progress reports on her 

:48:


----------



## pcduck

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> :holysheep: watch out for planes trying to land   ,,,
> 
> :48:



He may have to add a strobe light to the top of her *UKgirl420* :rofl:
Or is that what the blue ribbon is for?

But she sure is looking nice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay think spring may come yet...have shed gets flipped 12/12...on 4/20:hubba: ..so im on track..i cleared Veg area and now the chosen ones are in the cat litter containers for thier final rest..at trasnfer i removed a few lower branches of all plants  3-4 inches up..swept up and set of a Dr. Doom..the Mites was returning...I then back this up with neem oil every few days at base and on soil...I will set off another as needed..the Nights here have been in low 30s and some smaller plants have suffered..i may just move them outside..and wish them luck:rofl:Im looking to get 3 ounces each plant this Fall..wish me luck ..and enjoy your weekend


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice *4u2sm0ke*:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420

with dr doom   ,,

the ladies are 
looking as good  as ever :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4U


----------



## tn_toker420

Holy Bejeebas:clap:  , It's better ever time i stop by  ...Whats the lady thats further along in flower in there ??? With the big ole buds  man i wish i could grow like this, have a good amount of space and plenty of light ...Man , good luck but i think you'll be alright without the luck 4u ...Good things are gonna come of this shed, i just have a feeling   lol ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks  *tn_toker*..allways a pleasure to please someone..Im happy you enjoy my shed..those two MONSTERS in back of flower are "*crystal*" from seeds.nl.  They stretch something bad in flower..they are 7 feet tall..indoor..I will place some outside to see how they do..thanks again for stopping in..i try and have something new 4U everytime..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## kebnekajse

i really love your grow! plants look very, very good. 

you always try different styles of growing, much appreciated! you must learn a lot that way, and so do we. on the other hand, looks like you have been doing this for some time now and allreday know what you're doing.

keep 'em green and take care.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> i really love your grow! plants look very, very good.
> 
> you always try different styles of growing, much appreciated! you must learn a lot that way, and so do we. on the other hand, looks like you have been doing this for some time now and allreday know what you're doing.
> 
> keep 'em green and take care.


 

Thanks for the kind words..I only been at it for a few years.  and im still learning..I like to think i am getting better every year ..and the passion to grow this plant is there..I do hope others can learn from my grows..on account i have screwed up a lot..no one realy says anything..but thats the learning for me..i try and grow in just about anything you can think of...i love a challange..and this is more fun to me than anything..one of my greatest past times dureing the winter..its comeing to a close this year  and its been a great Ride:lama:  learned lots and made some new friends..what else can one ask 4   thanks again..take care and be safe..and remember sometimes all it takes to find something out is to try it..and if you cant..ask me..I will do it 4U..


----------



## tn_toker420

That's the honest truth 4u ...I've been thinkin' about adding a quote ( well a thought)  to my sig...somethin' like " Ya never really know till ya get your hands dirty" , wouldn't ya say that's about right ??? i see soo many questions, even from me thats easily figured out only after you've tried it ...And a Beautiful day once again here at 'The Shed' ... Man 4u, those 7ft Crystal looks short, a lot of LST ??? Things are STACKED in there from the looks of it ...It looks in pics 6-7 that there's another plant's pot and a fan almost level with the 'crystal' tops ...Is that the right one??? and i commend ya for keeping that monster under control, she looks great ...If i may, think ya could get me a few pics up of my Folgers ladies , pot included for size comparison ..??? I decided to transplant mine, and i actually had a really hard time with it even w/ pre cut holes ...But i've got Maxwell , and there's a weird curve at the bottom that goes up into the handle ...and i was also skeered to death of cutting my roots up ...Anyway, "she's" doin' great in a big ole eater bucket  , hopefully might have some easterBuds soon  ...Great Grow 4u , without a doubt ... And do you usually have a hard time with bugs in there ??? i'd been wonderin' after ya said you had a mite invasion on it's way...Let the lil buggers meet their DOOM ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...ooh, and this :bong1:'s 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   ouside temps here are reaching 70..that meens shed is hitting 90+ in afternoon..was going to wait for 4/20 b4 flipping to 12/12...if temps continue to be 70..i will have to start flower sooner..I am realy thinking this weekend..I do have some clones was hopeing to get rooted b4 then..take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> That's the honest truth 4u ...I've been thinkin' about adding a quote ( well a thought)  to my sig...somethin' like " Ya never really know till ya get your hands dirty" , wouldn't ya say that's about right ??? i see soo many questions, even from me thats easily figured out only after you've tried it ...And a Beautiful day once again here at 'The Shed' ... Man 4u, those 7ft Crystal looks short, a lot of LST ??? Things are STACKED in there from the looks of it ...It looks in pics 6-7 that there's another plant's pot and a fan almost level with the 'crystal' tops ...Is that the right one??? and i commend ya for keeping that monster under control, she looks great ...If i may, think ya could get me a few pics up of my Folgers ladies , pot included for size comparison ..??? I decided to transplant mine, and i actually had a really hard time with it even w/ pre cut holes ...But i've got Maxwell , and there's a weird curve at the bottom that goes up into the handle ...and i was also skeered to death of cutting my roots up ...Anyway, "she's" doin' great in a big ole eater bucket  , hopefully might have some easterBuds soon  ...Great Grow 4u , without a doubt ... And do you usually have a hard time with bugs in there ??? i'd been wonderin' after ya said you had a mite invasion on it's way...Let the lil buggers meet their DOOM ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...ooh, and this :bong1:'s 4u


 

hello  friend..those pics up there of 6-7  with fan  on stool..thats a plant I harvested the top half...i have plants in all diffrent stages..I harvest a plant now every week..and will untill end June..grow in a shed and yes Bugs are a constant Battle..i know this..and most of thime i winn..well keep them at bay anyway...Just let off another Dr doom  on account the spiders are starting to hatch..and when i go in and out i am allways bringing in little buggies...but so far  the Cold snap we had at Christmas has been the only thing that hurt my Crop this year..as for the coffee containers..i know what you meen about the curve..with the handle in these folgers cans..i tried to cutt off botton and push plant threw..didnt work well..so then i cut down both sides and split...dont worry about cutting roots.....some people cut the bottom 2 inches off root mass off when they transplant...I slice mine all the time..no worries..have a great day:ciao:


----------



## pcduck

Jeepers I hope those coffee containers work...I am gonna use them on my bubba kush clones.....Looking nice *4u2sm0ke*..we had snow yesterday and 50f today then back to freezing


----------



## UKgirl420

*hey 4u :heart: 
that is one fine girl u have hanging up there ,,
this weekend next weekend does it matter as long as you can manage temps,keep the ladies happy,, ,,,and get  SEATTLE IN GREEN up and running   :lama:
i think im almost as excited as you are  :giggle:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> Jeepers I hope those coffee containers work...I am gonna use them on my bubba kush clones.....Looking nice *4u2sm0ke*..we had snow yesterday and 50f today then back to freezing


 


:holysheep: ...when is the weather warming 4U...we been up 70...and down 50  at night... I have placed some ouside  all ready..some experiments..and some  I made "clouche " for..( mini green house placed over plant at night..and removed in morning)  works well for veggies..hehe  and the coffee containers work  well..I just never flowered in one..so  now we will all know..lol..I still have no poss..id  on DWC..I have made my Plans with support hooks...and belive u me...I will be watching this close for Hermie..we know what its been threw...oh!!!!  and how long can a dwc go without water?:rofl:  Im blameing that one on my Girlfriend:aok: Think I will clean out  res  and Do a whole res change..just thought if i ran it outta water..and filled every few days..thats kinda same..NO?  :giggle:  Im High as Hell...wheres my bong :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hey 4u :heart: *
> *that is one fine girl u have hanging up there ,,*
> *this weekend next weekend does it matter as long as you can manage temps,keep the ladies happy,, ,,,and get SEATTLE IN GREEN up and running :lama:*
> *i think im almost as excited as you are  :giggle:*


 

No  i suppose  not...and I have Plans drawn up..Maybe Kids gone Saturday nightand will give you a tutoral..of  The EVERGREEN STATE   Seattle in Green..it is the Emald City after all:giggle::heart:


----------



## pcduck

I am not sure on that water thing 4u2sm0ke. The first grow I kept it pretty well topped upped at 3 gallons. This second grow I am allowing my plants to dangle their roots longer by just topping up when they are under the 2 gallon mark or close to it. I think THG does something similar. but not sure I am also really stoned :bong2::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No i suppose not...and I have Plans drawn up..Maybe Kids gone Saturday nightand will give you a tutoral..of The EVERGREEN STATE Seattle in Green..it is the Emald City after all:giggle::heart:


 


ohh we are on fine form tonight :heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am not sure on that water thing 4u2sm0ke. The first grow I kept it pretty well topped upped at 3 gallons. This second grow I am allowing my plants to dangle their roots longer by just topping up when they are under the 2 gallon mark or close to it. I think THG does something similar. but not sure I am also really stoned :bong2::bong2:


 

IDK..either my friend..I know i ran it down to an inch of water more then onece:rofl:  when i started it  the net pot was in water a bit
then you said 3gallon  mark  and top off..it started looking beter..then when i let it get even less in bucket  maybe 2 gallon..the roots have to reach for the water..it really started growing..so i was just keeping there...but sometimes i forgot to check and the next day almost empty..well I started it on the transision to bloom nutes.  says..2-2-2 for a gallon..and the water i use i benn giveing 3 drops of PH dwn  to a gallon and seems to like it.  I dont think my DWC is going to show untill way into flower..I have a clipping i took 2+ weeks ago  and put in water in flower room and if that dam thing isnt rooting b4 showing:rofl:  maybe this aint even Marijuana at all:giggle:  Cabbage:lama:  well gotta grow:ciao:  thanks for stopping by


----------



## pcduck

That pretty much what I am doing. When they get to 2 gallon mark I top off. Once the get a good size they may take up to a gallon a day. That is when you really need to watch the nute level. Mine are using about a gallon every 3rd day right now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:clap:  Did the Seed Harvest of the first Batch of *Purple Frosting*..I did a couple lower branches..i Hang  and brown bag..get well dry. ..then  run threw a wire screen strainer gently rubbing hand in mess..I then pick threw and find what I thnk to be the best for my collection..and store away for future grows..take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

beautiful harvest of beans 4u :clap:


----------



## UKgirl420

*hello 4u :ciao:
hows my favourite  grower :heart: this sunny friday 

just dropping in  to see if you still on target for seattle in green 4.20:hubba:

:48: :bong1: :48:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: My  Little *UKgirl*..yes I am..and its looking great...will have a tour comeing shortly...I will tell ya  that the Flower shed will be 10x8  with a mixture   2400HPS...1800MH...intake and exhaust  is 2 @ 435 vortex  hooked to tempature controlers..and I am so glad  that we go to 12/12..some of the last days..all tho  very  nice..the shed got  to 105  sometimes..but  thats cuzz the veg lights come on at 3pm..flower is 7pm..a lot cooler then..okay..gotta   grow now,,thanks for checking in sweetheart


----------



## pcduck

> thanks for checking in sweetheart



Thanks but I don't roll that way:rofl::rofl:

Dang you sure got some wattage going there. 
Do you think the mix of hps and mh is helpful? or all hps?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I would say  HPS  but  I am  running all my lights..I am  after Lumes i would be short if i just ran my HPS lights..we will see..I have seen some nice harvests from  just MH..so  a mix  shouldnt hurt..but  because I removed my flower room to make one large room..I wanted all the lumes I can get..I even have a buddie i may Barrow his 1000HPS  and 400HPS  if needed...I just took count and have 38  plants in there to flower..going to be an exciteing Ride:lama:


----------



## pcduck

I was just wonder b/c some say the mh is useful in keeping the plant short during stretch. And those new bulbs have a mix of both in them.


----------



## ozzydiodude

Hey 4u after our PM I have been reading up on your breeding. After reading your adventures(for the past 2 hrs and :shock: no server busy this morning.) I am think about doing a little breeding expermint with this old strain I have been growing since in the early 90's with something from today?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

Some strains like to stretch, others wont.  I used Dr. nodes once and it took the stretch right out, and left me with one main cola, no side nuggets, nadda.  I would not use it again.  You can use a plastic netting to slow the stretch, but then once in place, you can never move them, ideal for a short hydro.  Ever thought of laying your plants sideways?  


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38577&goto=newpost


----------



## UKgirl420

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> .I just took count and have 38 plants in there to flower..going to be an exciteing Ride:lama:


 
* 
exciting ride you say ,,


well im on board so,,,,,come harvest 
grab that :lama:,you will find me in the back of the shed with :bong:with the fat girls :giggle:
and lets ride that tidal wave thats about to rip threw the seattle of green :watchplant:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey 4u after our PM I have been reading up on your breeding. After reading your adventures(for the past 2 hrs and :shock: no server busy this morning.) I am think about doing a little breeding expermint with this old strain I have been growing since in the early 90's with something from today?


 



:ciao:  my friend...thanks for spending the time to read threw My  thread..I am new to this  but  do have a Male Chamber   isolated outside shed as  Im sure you read..I did try some other method  i read about   but  had no luck..and next Fall I will have the shed remodeled for a breading room..just so I dont get any pollen in Ladies Room:hubba: ..if ya can  set up  a quik room  for after you pollenate..maybe a closet  in house..add the 12/12  flouresent some milar..and use that for a few days while you  mist the crap  outta her..the misting is to  make the pollen  unviable..and I do it  4-6  hrs  after pollenateing..then the plant has accepted the pollen..let me know when you do this..i would love to watch..and lend a hand if possable..and you say you have the strain from the 90s...Sativa or indica?  and what do you plan to use to cross?  well Im burnning Daylight..when I should be burning this:bong:  thanks for stopping by..


Take care and be safe:bolt::watchplant:


----------



## pcduck

Darth BongWongDong said:
			
		

> Some strains like to stretch, others wont.  I used Dr. nodes once and it took the stretch right out, and left me with one main cola, no side nuggets, nadda.  I would not use it again.  You can use a plastic netting to slow the stretch, but then once in place, you can never move them, ideal for a short hydro.  Ever thought of laying your plants sideways?



:confused2: :confused2: ....:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Darth BongWongDong said:
			
		

> Some strains like to stretch, others wont. I used Dr. nodes once and it took the stretch right out, and left me with one main cola, no side nuggets, nadda. I would not use it again. You can use a plastic netting to slow the stretch, but then once in place, you can never move them, ideal for a short hydro. Ever thought of laying your plants sideways?
> 
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38577&goto=newpost


 


Thanks for stopping by..and by changing the plants natural way of growing useing a chemical...IMO..this is not good..but thanks..and I have tried the container on the side..its useually  only when i knock them over:rofl:  and  angain...IMO..a plant laying on its side  takes up 3 times the space and if not...I am looking into  those tommatoe planters that hang upside down..i wonder in that can be done with MJ..I will let ya know:aok:  thanks agian for stopping by..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *duck*....here:bong1:  its a nice day again  72  and sunny..gotta get to my garden..and its officially  4/20  in the shed:yay:   we made it:clap: 


:bolt::bong::farm:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *exciting ride you say ,,*
> 
> 
> *well im on board so,,,,,come harvest *
> *grab that :lama:,you will find me in the back of the shed with :bong:with the fat girls :giggle:*
> *and lets ride that tidal wave thats about to rip threw the seattle of green :watchplant:*


 

Hello :heart:   its  real nice in there  one big  room..but  the lights are so low  now  I still bend  a bit..so  thats not  good on  back..I was crawling around in there to water them Last Night:giggle: will update Later tonight


Take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  we made it ..now after a long night of tearing  down the flower room in the shed to make one flower room..I made it..and still will get a couple hrs sleeep..enjoy the next 8 weeks 

I will let the pics do the talking 



:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

*looking fantastic as usuall and ever so clean ,,you have been busy after the remodel ,,,
heres looking forward to the next 8 weeks :watchplant: :cool2:

*


----------



## pcduck

:yeahthat:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  quik update....


everything is going well..temps are 78-82..RH  45%  and is all on auto pilot right now..enjoy you day


----------



## UKgirl420

*looking like you are going to be packed to the roof with buds soon enough 

looking fantastic 4u :heart:*


----------



## pcduck

When this harvest comes off, you are going to have buds coming out of your ears...:laugh:...Looking great:aok:

Have you ever thought of using track lighting in *The Shed*?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

i did duck  for around the walls useing cfls..placed at the 18 inch from floor mark..also considering  4 foot flourescents  on walls..i am remodeling the inside this summer as you know..so I am open to all sugestions..thanks for stopping in..and with 38 plants   at minimum 2 ounces a plant  sure to bring a good :bong1: load or 2..thanks for stopping by


----------



## pcduck

*4u2sm0ke* I have seen some grow rooms with the sidewalls illuminated. These were all floro grows and it did help with the immediate adjacent plant, but not the 2nd row of plants, lots of heat for so little benefit.

When I said track light I actually meant the light movers that are on a track and move the light.(My bad I was pretty stoned when looking at your pics.)
Just wondered if you have given any thoughts on to using something of this nature, to move your lights?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey *duck  *I looked into some on craigslist  but only was able to fin 6 foot lengths..and they are to beig for shed..thanks tho..i dont mind moving the lights by hand..the chains make it easy.  I am haveing troubles with disign for adding the male chamber/breeding room..but  i have time..and will work it out..thanks..:bong:


----------



## swiftgt

love your setup man, its ace:cool2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

swiftgt said:
			
		

> love your setup man, its ace:cool2:


 


Thanks for stopping by..its the end of this falls grow..and hope that next Fall is even better..thanks for kind words..just like any hobby..its allways a work in progress..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

*we need some of your healthy green and gorgeous buds on this page 4u :heart:*


----------



## benamucc

hey man!  remodeling eh?  i have to agree with duck on the light mover.  i've read ALOT, and they seem to be the next step in lighting.  i've read alot of negative about side wall lighting.  it always sounds like more work than it's worth.  

so with a breeding room you'll prolly have more seeds than you know what to do with...which means i'll have to stop by sometime this summer on my train trip from vancouver to san fran.  

:48:  have a good one buddy!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420

*Now that certainly puts some green on the page 

looking fantastic as allways  i see some rather delicious trees forming :heart:*


----------



## pcduck

Looks like some jungle you got going there *4u2sm0ke*:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

benamucc said:
			
		

> hey man! remodeling eh? i have to agree with duck on the light mover. i've read ALOT, and they seem to be the next step in lighting. i've read alot of negative about side wall lighting. it always sounds like more work than it's worth.
> 
> so with a breeding room you'll prolly have more seeds than you know what to do with...which means i'll have to stop by sometime this summer on my train trip from vancouver to san fran.
> 
> :48: have a good one buddy!!


 


:ciao:  *benamucc*   my friend you know you are allways welcome to swing threw..Plenty of :bong:  and good Company is what I like..Thanks for stopping in..The room will help  from cross contamination  ..thats what I had happen...so I will have my Male chamber  and a room  just for the breeding..wont be big  maybe  a 400HPS2x3..still drawing up plans..light movers are the way to go if in a room  IMO..my  Shed is not  set for that..My veg room is 3x4x8  as will the flower room..that leaves a 2x4x8..all these have walls  Duh..lol..so  dont know wher the light movers would help me..as for the side lights..if they are 4 foot t4o  mounted horizonally  around rooms at the 2-3 foot level..they are cheap..and put out  3700 lumes each..I have no problem getting the Lumes at the canopy..im thinking the lower branches...IMO..it cant hurt..and they are easy to by..in my profession..the floor area where the containers sit  around Dec Jan  they get around 60f  while canopy is 80..maybe these se lower will help warm the soils...wow  i just wore my fingers out  and used up all my HIGH  on this post:rofl:  i better go hit my bong now for better thinking..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## benamucc

you said remodeling, and i got all excited...i realize you're in the shed, so light mover prolly doesn't make much sense in there.  i'm going to try one of these new digital ballasts from HTG and see if they really make any difference.  

i can't wait to see how the t4's do on your lower buds.  it makes sense to me about adding a little heat down low too...for what that's worth :confused2:  
i just put my clones back into jiffy cubes and got a heat mat and a dome...they loved it!  i'm going to take the air equipment out of my now abandoned bubble cloner and try a passive hydro wick system.  i'm going to airate the resevoir and see what happens.  :hubba: 

sorry to kill your buzz... here hit this:48:


----------



## tcbud

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping by..its the end of this falls grow..and hope that next Fall is even better..thanks for kind words..just like any hobby..its allways a work in progress..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


 
Always enjoy stoppin' in your shed 4u, and enjoy the heck out of your posts.  Time sure flys....seems like yesterday I was trimmin' last Summer's plants, and here I am putting in this Summer's.  Good luck on the next session, I am pretty sure you got more than one grow going ..... and the remodel sounds interesting too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

its time to upgrade the bong!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

benamucc said:
			
		

> you said remodeling, and i got all excited...i realize you're in the shed, so light mover prolly doesn't make much sense in there. i'm going to try one of these new digital ballasts from HTG and see if they really make any difference.
> 
> i can't wait to see how the t4's do on your lower buds. it makes sense to me about adding a little heat down low too...for what that's worth :confused2:
> i just put my clones back into jiffy cubes and got a heat mat and a dome...they loved it! i'm going to take the air equipment out of my now abandoned bubble cloner and try a passive hydro wick system. i'm going to airate the resevoir and see what happens. :hubba:
> 
> sorry to kill your buzz... here hit this:48:


 


Be sure to keep me posted on that wick system..and  I read you got scammed after getting you MMJ card?  but  then server busy..Let me kknow if i can be of any help my friend..take care and be safe


----------



## UKgirl420

*looking as wonderful in there as ever :heart: how many weeks left till the harvest begins :watchplant:*


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice *4u2sm0ke*:aok: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## zipflip

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> dont worry about cutting roots.....some people cut the bottom 2 inches off root mass off when they transplant...I slice mine all the time..no worries..have a great day:ciao:


 
is this wit any strain/pheno(?) ind or sat? i thought i read somewhere that indicas are more likely candidates for root trimming and sat's dont take well to it.  just curious... i mean it'd be a great way to maximize space used for planters in ya grow not really having to double in size so much whe transplanting


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  everyone..thanks for stopping in..

*UKgirl*...end of June  we will be looking at trichs

*Zipflip*...IMO..as long as you dont cut the Tap root  you can trim the roots as much as you want..and when doing a bonsai  you need to trim  roots..Hope this helps


----------



## zipflip

how ya know which/where the taproot is tho? cuz when i pulled my males i recalled readin the same thing before an i tried to look for any distinguishin root out from the rest but they were all the same to me.  or was it cuz my males were not only but a month old from seeed, ya think?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bong::watchplant:


----------



## pcduck

:ciao::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

halfway there!!!!:clap:   tempos are doing okay  so far..this weekend the temps to reach  80F  so we will see how we do..enjoy you Holliday weekend friends:bong:


----------



## zipflip

lookin good as usual 4U..

holiday weekend? huh?  wat holiday am i forgetting now? lol


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Haha, crazy garden 4u! Looks like a lot is happening in that room. Just half way done now? Those are going to be some fatties I can tell!


----------



## cannabis037

sweet stuff! you have way too many projects in there! haha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u


----------



## pcduck

Looking good *4u2sm0ke*:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks *duck*...I am battle heat   and spiders..it sux  cant wait for this season to end..a few more weeks now..My Crystal  has yet to show trichs..lol..im not sure if this one will finish..we will see..Thanks for stopping in:bong:


----------



## smokybear

Wow! Your growroom is looking fantastic Smoke. Great work my friend. Keep those awesome pics comin! Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks *smokybear*..glad you found my shed..and thanks for the kind words..I try and bring pics to you all..the best i can..and I stole you frase:giggle:  yes it was you i stole from long ago..read it one of you posts  and it stuck..

I will too...


*Take care and be safe*...:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay  My season  in the shed is comeing to a close..I have been Harvesting Plants everyday now all week..I have a few frosting still going  *Thorn* and *TheNewGirl *(wwf2):hubba: ..2 purple frosting  which i will take tonight or tomarrow..and A crystal  that  at 8 weeks  has yet to show trichs.come Sunday  she will be the only one going in shed..I think  with my 1k HPS  cool tube. in a tent make like room  I can control the heat to finish her out..The Plus side to her is the Mites dont take a likeing to her..will continue this  thread until she is chopped..other then that  this weekend marks the finish of my 09 fall grow..thanks to everyone that stopped and shared along the way..would like to say it was a great year..but  looking back...i lost more then I harvested..have some good years  and some bad...Looking forward to the remodel  this summer..will keep ya posted..Take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420

*Them buds look rather good 4u ,,,,,,
well i must say its been a great gj to follow ,,and will look forward to the sheds remodel 
will you be acompaning the remodel l with a fall grow 10 ,,gj *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay all is done in shed  accept  Crystal..I have her under my 1k watt hps cool tube..temps  only get  to 72  when lights on..hope that is enough  i wont turn on heat..but  will take her to 12+weeks  as long as temps are good...will continue  this thread for another few weeks..and then  its remodel time..:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Them buds look rather good 4u ,,,,,,*
> *well i must say its been a great gj to follow ,,and will look forward to the sheds remodel *
> *will you be acompaning the remodel l with a fall grow 10 ,,gj *


 


Im sure i will  but  we will see..i plan to grow my purple frosting and some other stuff gifted me  for a friend..will  keep ya posted..thanks for beeing here Girl..:heart:


----------

